# Paranormal activity???



## sykokat (12 October 2010)

Picture this, at home, alone. So I thought. Minding my own business. Getting ready for work. Husband and son at work. Daughter left for college so just me. Then it happens,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, the downstairs loo flushes itself!!!!!!!! now what do you guys make of that!!!!! Freaked me out I can tell you!!!!


----------



## tinkandlily (12 October 2010)

I'd have ran out   Spooky

We had a thick wooden chopping board, and one morning came down to find it bent in a c shape :O
I try to look for a rational explanations for the strange, but i just couldn't understand what had happened.

Dio you think you'll sleep 2night? lol


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (12 October 2010)

Hmmmm Yes very strange!  

In my old flat I used to get strange happenings that I always used to shrug off, but looking back! The microwavw would ping for no reason, I woke once to find the loft hatch wide open! it was one you had to push up and over, so not sure how that happened. I managed to convince my daughter it was the wind My daughter came in to me one night saying she had just watched a box on her shelf move forward then fall onto the floor.  I woke up on around 3 different occasions to find front door wide open, I always used to double lock it! Brushing my teeth and washing my face I used to have to turn round often with soap stinging my eyes as I could just sense someone there. The cat used to sit in the hall way and just stare madly. I used to get heightend hearing where I could here what sounded like my name whilst in bed, but couldn't make it out properly. I was happy to leave in the end. 

But I look at it like if they are not chucking stuff at you, you;re ok. Just tell it to go towards the light!

Oh and look at the 'air' in yout house! In my flat it was kind of fuzzy! (like white noise on a t.v but obviously fainter Really weird.


----------



## Honey08 (12 October 2010)

cougar said:



			Picture this, at home, alone. So I thought. Minding my own business. Getting ready for work. Husband and son at work. Daughter left for college so just me. Then it happens,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, the downstairs loo flushes itself!!!!!!!! now what do you guys make of that!!!!! Freaked me out I can tell you!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You haven't got one of those cats like in the film Meet the Parents?  Mr Jinks, who flushed the loo himself?

When I first moved into this house, every time I went to bed the bedroom door had been opened and the bedside light was on.  It freaked me at first, then I figured that if I had a ghost it was quite a sweet one doing a turndown service!  Yours is obviously house trained!  It stopped when my OH moved in!


----------



## Kao (12 October 2010)

o_o I'd have called the OH back from work to keep the monsters from getting me.
I keep hearing banging noises but never think anything of it. I'm still too scared to look in the mirror if it's got steam on it incase of what *might* happen.


----------



## tinkandlily (12 October 2010)

sarah sum1 said:





Hmmmm Yes very strange!  

In my old flat I used to get strange happenings that I always used to shrug off, but looking back! The microwavw would ping for no reason, I woke once to find the loft hatch wide open! it was one you had to push up and over, so not sure how that happened. I managed to convince my daughter it was the wind My daughter came in to me one night saying she had just watched a box on her shelf move forward then fall onto the floor.  I woke up on around 3 different occasions to find front door wide open, I always used to double lock it! Brushing my teeth and washing my face I used to have to turn round often with soap stinging my eyes as I could just sense someone there. The cat used to sit in the hall way and just stare madly. I used to get heightend hearing where I could here what sounded like my name whilst in bed, but couldn't make it out properly. I was happy to leave in the end. 

But I look at it like if they are not chucking stuff at you, you;re ok. Just tell it to go towards the light!

Oh and look at the 'air' in yout house! In my flat it was kind of fuzzy!! Really weird.
		
Click to expand...

Oh good god, i would have moved!!! i think i'd die of fright if my loft hach moved, i have the same one.
If woke to find my front door open, i'd keep ring the police lol


----------



## NeedNewHorse (12 October 2010)

cougar said:



			what do you guys make of that!!!!! !
		
Click to expand...

I think I would die of shock right there and then!

I am always freaking out, convincing myself I can hear someone (or feel!!!) around my house!
Or when I am in the shower and my eyes are closed washing my hair i always think when I open them someone will be there, I can never hold them closed for long (it's like a dare yourself game I always lose lol)

Too many horror films and thriller novels for me I think!

x


----------



## diamondgeezer (12 October 2010)

weird!! 
I blame the time of year. spooks are coming out for halloween!!!

I was watching tele on saturday night and nipped to kitchen to put kettle on when i came back the tele was on pause, Hmmm Strange as i dont remember pausing it. Went back into kitchen 2-3 mins later and know that the tele was still on as i was listening too it as walked to kitchen came back in a few mins later and it was paused again!!  Decided to leave the cuppa and opened a bottle of wine as was in on my own.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (12 October 2010)

tinkandlily said:



			Oh good god, i would have moved!!! i think i'd die of fright if my loft hach moved, i have the same one.
If woke to find my front door open, i'd keep ring the police lol
		
Click to expand...

Haha, well looking back, at the time you just think it very odd but just get on with things. Only time I was scared as such was whilst washing my face, and in bed hearing whispers!


----------



## sykokat (12 October 2010)

Well it didnt leave the seat up so definately a female! Also, the heating sometimes clicks on for no reason but I have never known a ghost to feel the cold!


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (12 October 2010)

cougar said:



			Well it didnt leave the seat up so definately a female! Also, the heating sometimes clicks on for no reason but I have never known a ghost to feel the cold!
		
Click to expand...

Leave a covering of talc in your hallway! You will soon know then 


Please excuse all my spelling mistakes in previous post, too tired


----------



## tinkandlily (12 October 2010)

heidirusso said:



			I think I would die of shock right there and then!

I am always freaking out, convincing myself I can hear someone (or feel!!!) around my house!
Or when I am in the shower and my eyes are closed washing my hair i always think when I open them someone will be there, I can never hold them closed for long (it's like a dare yourself game I always lose lol)

Too many horror films and thriller novels for me I think!

x
		
Click to expand...

Do you know, i am the same, i rush through my hair, because i don't like having my eyes closed in the shower, in case someones there, thought i was the only one

When i can't sleep at night, i seem to listen to EVERY sound, and get convinced someones trying to break in  I've actualy thought of going to the docs on one occasion because i didn't go sleep to 3 am.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (12 October 2010)

some really good stories above!
our bed used to shake, proper shake. the bedside table was still and so was everything else in the room. (no bonking going in at the time lol). It got so bad that we even called the met office to see if there had been any tremors. there was also a fake mobile phone which used to ring, it happened after i took the batteries out.  had loads of things, these are just a couple.
best thing to do is just to say thanks for visiting but they are making you uncomfortable and could they please go now.


----------



## Holly Hocks (12 October 2010)

Firstly Cougar - ahem - have you drank anything which may have contained alcohol???
Secondly, as it appears to be such a hygienic ghost, can you get it to come and muck my stables out  ( see my easibed post)

PS - Had it washed it hands?  Was the soap wet??
x


----------



## Queenbee87 (12 October 2010)

chestnuttymare said:



			best thing to do is just to say thanks for visiting but they are making you uncomfortable and could they please go now.
		
Click to expand...

The best thing to do is to run out of the house screaming!!! 

Shouldn't have read this just before bedtime- I'll be up all night now thinking of every scary story I have ever heard. I have an overactive imagination!


----------



## LoNatalie (12 October 2010)

Queenbee87 said:



			The best thing to do is to run out of the house screaming!!! 

Shouldn't have read this just before bedtime- I'll be up all night now thinking of every scary story I have ever heard. I have an overactive imagination! 

Click to expand...

SAME!!


----------



## tinkandlily (12 October 2010)

Chestnuttymare, you've just reminded me of a time a few years ago, i had just finished babysitting, and as soon as i got into my bedroom, the alam clock started making a noise, like when you get interference on a radio, i just ignored it and fell into bed, when i got comfy, i felt the bottom of the bed go down, like someone was sitting on it, it scared me a bit but as it was 2 in the morning i thought it was my mind playing up.

Told my OH in the morning, but he thought i was just imagining it, but it happed the next night, while we were talking ( just talking honest) and he felt it too, i don't think i ever felt so scared in my life, it only happened twice, thank god. Very strange.


----------



## TinselRider (12 October 2010)

LOL I freak out at noises in the night and when I am on my own I have the dogs with me 

However I have become much worse after watching paranormal activity.......good film but no good if you are the sort where films play on your mind!!


----------



## NeedNewHorse (12 October 2010)

tinkandlily said:



			Do you know, i am the same, i rush through my hair, because i don't like having my eyes closed in the shower, in case someones there, thought i was the only one

When i can't sleep at night, i seem to listen to EVERY sound, and get convinced someones trying to break in  I've actualy thought of going to the docs on one occasion because i didn't go sleep to 3 am.

Click to expand...

Phew.. Good to know I am not the only one!xx


----------



## QUICKFIRE (12 October 2010)

Was the toilet seat left up, if so then you can tell if it was a male ghost or not


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (12 October 2010)

I won't tell you guys about my floating riding boot in the haunted apartment we use to live in Montreal when I was 15!!! There was also the time the young soldier (he looked about 17 or 18) stood at the bottom of my bed talking to me just before I had to get up for school as he fancied me being "his girl"! We only stayed in that apartment for 3 months, we left not long after the young ghost soldier spoke to me!

I'm not crazy, really!!


----------



## king_of_diamonds (12 October 2010)

Now thats spooky.

One day, my mum and dad were in the living room and heared the front door, downstairs, slam shut. They heard footsteps comming up the stairs, up the hall way, right up to the sitting room door and...nothing. Apparently they called and my dad checked, nobody there! 

I've never had any spooky experience myself though, my mum and dad have apparently had a few!


----------



## 0ldmare (12 October 2010)

Yep that would have given me a shock too!

Never had anything where I live now, but had some odd things at my old cottage. At night there was always quite a lot of thumps and bangs. I always put it down to my 2 energetic cats (note to nervous peeps, its worth considering getting a cat or dog so any nightime noise can be attributed to them!) 

Anyway, I digress, one night there was the usual noise going on downstairs and I thought blooming cats, until I realised I'd taken them to the cattery that day as I was going on holiday v early the next day! 

A few months after the scary nightime thing my keys started to always be on the table in the morning no matter where I put them the night before. In the end I gave up and always left them on the table as I figured my 'ghost' was a bit OCD 

Nothing much else happened and the house felt 'friendly' so I just got used to it and stopped worrying, but I'm not sorry I don't have anything in this house


----------



## PonyFeet10 (12 October 2010)

This isn't so much of a ghost in the house but still very strange..

My boyfriends mother once owned a little trinket box which she kept little bits and pieces in (sewing needles, tape measure, photo etc) and one day it just vanished 

Four years later the same trinket box with exactly the same bits and pieces still in it was found in a charity shop (by my boyfriends mum!)
Nothing had changed with it at all, other than it was in a charity shop lol. 

Anyways, she did buy the trinket box back after she had accused a few of my boyfriends mates for stealing it


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 October 2010)

It's not the dead you should be afraid of, it's the living!!


----------



## scally (13 October 2010)

I used to be obsessed by my nans alarm clock, very old fashioned and had the numbers that flicked over, used to watch it for hours going from one number to the next and she would get cross that I wasnt asleep.

After she died none of my alarm clocks ever used to last for more than a few weeks, until I asked her nicely one night to leave them alone, I loved her and knew she was still there buTI did have to get up on time.

I now have one alarm clock that I have had for 15 years with 4AA batteries in it, that have never been changed and works briliantly.


----------



## RuthnMeg (13 October 2010)

Are you guys for real?? Iam just spooked by reading this!!!

I might be able to cope with a self flushing loo, even levetating boots, its the loft latch and front door that has me... brrrr

Sleep tight. x


----------



## dunthing (13 October 2010)

I had someone/something sitting on my bed  several times, just used to say "mind my legs" and it would stop. Tonight as I dried my hands in the bathroom, someone sighed very loudly in my ear. We've also had footsteps up the stairs and the feeling that someone is watching us. The house is about 400 years old.


----------



## Sanolly (13 October 2010)

I remember once a few years ago I was duty housekeeper/waitress in a hotel. The place has just been completely refurbished from an old style country pub. It was my job to open up at 7am for the start of breakfast and every morning the boss would ring to see how things were. Well one morning he didn't call in which was a bit weird, then he turned up about an hour earlier than normal wanting to know why he couldn't get through on the phone - it turned out that every single phone had been unplugged at the socket.....


----------



## jesterfaerie (13 October 2010)

I am so glad I didn't read this before going to bed last night I never would have slept! I LOVE reading stories about everybody's paranormal experiences but would s*@% a brick if I ever experienced anything similar. Once another forum member and I were driving in the dark and drove through what we were convinced was a ghost as it came from the rhs of the car to the left it scared the life out of us, was just a small patch of fog but I drove through another 'patch of fog' the other morning on my way to work and it still scared me!

At my mums we have some fairy lights around a couple of branches in a vase (it is gorgeous honestly) in the corner of the bathroom so it is easy to go to the loo in the dark without turning any other lights on but if I do go to the loo in the 'dark' I will NEVER look in the mirror I am convinced there will be someone or something staring back at me. After reading all of these stories I have managed to convince myself that I will look away from the comp and someone will be peering through the window or stood in the doorway.

Fingers crossed I finish work before it gets dark tonight, I am the only one working today and I don't fancy being on my own on the yard with very little lighting, my imagination will take over and i'll scare myself silly!



0ldmare said:



			A few months after the scary nightime thing my keys started to always be on the table in the morning no matter where I put them the night before.
		
Click to expand...

ooo very handy, I am always loosing my keys!


----------



## stacey_lou (13 October 2010)

tinkandlily said:



			Chestnuttymare, you've just reminded me of a time a few years ago, i had just finished babysitting, and as soon as i got into my bedroom, the alam clock started making a noise, like when you get interference on a radio, i just ignored it and fell into bed, when i got comfy, i felt the bottom of the bed go down, like someone was sitting on it, it scared me a bit but as it was 2 in the morning i thought it was my mind playing up.

Told my OH in the morning, but he thought i was just imagining it, but it happed the next night, while we were talking ( just talking honest) and he felt it too, i don't think i ever felt so scared in my life, it only happened twice, thank god. Very strange.
		
Click to expand...

**** this happened to me!!!! I was lying in bed one night and the bottom corner of my bed went down so far it was like my mum had come in and sat down on my bed!!! So scary and I have seen ghosts before but only ever my nanny. 

I believe that their are spirts out that but thats beacuse i have seen them and had a few experiances and my GT Uncle is an amazing medium. 

I went to see a medium myself when I went for a trip to Glasgow and she freaked me out she told me that I had a sister and i said no I didnt I have 2 brothers she said no not living shes with you now and she likes to follow you and look after you I said dont be rediculous I dont thinking she was lying I called my mum said you never guess what this lady said ect ect and she said well she could be right before i was born my mum lost a little girl!!!! How freeky!!!


----------



## looby007 (13 October 2010)

Years ago I did some work experience from school at a local riding stable.  At the end of a cold winter's day the YO went to check all of the horses over while I waited in the tackroom.  It was very dark but I heard the sound of lots of hooves walking past outside.  When the YO returned I asked her why she had to move the horses.  She said  she hadn't.  When I explained what I'd heard, she simply said "oh that's 'them' you heard but don't worry they're not here anymore........"


----------



## Fuzznugget (13 October 2010)

Put me down as another one who is glad she didn't read this last night while in bed!  

When I was 13 my cat was pts because of kidney failure. He had a spot he used to lay on in my bed at night, and after he was gone, every night it felt like he jumped on the bed and lay down. Miss my kitty. 

The house we're in now isn't very old, but the dog keeps growling at nothing and barking for no reason.  Don't know if it's supernatural related, but it's really starting to get annoying!


----------



## stacey_lou (13 October 2010)

Something even more so creepy was I was working in a a cafe when I was at school and this lady who I didnt know said to me randomly your nan has a message for you! I was taken back this was random and i said im sorry what? she said she is no longer with you but she has a message for you

Ok I said what is it she said just to confrim your nan died from a head issue, a problem with her brain so I said yes a brain tumor (my gt nan she was 87) and i said yes she said the letter you gave her at the funeral she said its ok, she understands!

Well this was strange, the day of my nans funeral I had written her a letter which the undertakes put in her coffin for me and it was a longish letter with a few questions and statements and she had answered them and a few months after this she was in my room!!!


----------



## sykokat (13 October 2010)

Well all these reports makes my loo seat seem relatively tame!!! I don't know if said spook washed hands or not but pretty sure it is a lady as the seat was not left up!!! Fascinating stuff this is!


----------



## Alexart (13 October 2010)

If I shut my bedroom door at night I have to put a night light on - which at 32 is rather sad I know!! - but if I don't I get really loud humming at god knows what hour of the night, or muttering and shuffling in the corner of the room - very loud not just a noise a mouse or other small furry would make!!  Anyone who has stayed in my room has also heard loud strange noises and asked me in the morning, despite me never mentioning a thing!  I have also had someone sit on my bed, and a heavy weight roll over the top of me from one side to the other - I was definitely ******** buttons at this point - so I always have the door open and have never had a peep when it is - weird or what!!!

We also hear someone whistling at just before 5 am outside the front windows - we live in the middle of no-where, I even sent the dogs out twice as I thought it was an intruder - nothing! Apparently the lady that used to live here her dad used to get up and use the out house, which is just on the corner at the front, every morning before he milked the cows at 5am.  We've also heard people having conversations upstairs, when you get to the top step it stops, we heard it the first night we moved in as we arrived at 2am - 3 of us heard people having a chat downstairs - we thought someone had broken in - so we rushed down and it stopped before we reached the bottom of the stairs! - creepy!!!!!


----------



## SusannaF (13 October 2010)

Hmmmmm! I'm glad there's nothing spooky in my flat. I don't like the atmosphere in the cellars, but that could either be just because they're cellars, or because of the awful stuff that happened in them at the end of the war.


----------



## Laura1812 (13 October 2010)

Cougar - this is really weird cos I had the same with a flushing loo 10 days ago!!
It was in a friends mobile home though - I thought there was someone in the toilet so was waiting patiently outside. Waited for ages and ages, heard the loo flush, carried on waiting - no one came out 

So ventured into the bathroom and the toilet seat was down and there was no one there at all. But that loo did 100% flush of its own accord....

Went and told friend that her caravan was haunted and she said that it doesnt suprise her at all cos odd things happen in there all the time!!


----------



## Seahorse (13 October 2010)

Laura1812 said:



			Cougar - this is really weird cos I had the same with a flushing loo 10 days ago!!
It was in a friends mobile home though - I thought there was someone in the toilet so was waiting patiently outside. Waited for ages and ages, heard the loo flush, carried on waiting - no one came out 

So ventured into the bathroom and the toilet seat was down and there was no one there at all. But that loo did 100% flush of its own accord....

Went and told friend that her caravan was haunted and she said that it doesnt suprise her at all cos odd things happen in there all the time!!
		
Click to expand...

she doesn't live in horsham does she?


----------



## xxxloz123 (13 October 2010)

When I was working in the pub a couple of years ago, I was polishing the cutlery in the kitchen. I put the cutlery in a plastic jug with some hot water to steam and I went into the next room to sort out the footy kit! So I was in the next room so I could see in the Kitchen so I knew no one was in there! I heard this massive crashing noise! Thinking ( GREAT the jug has fallen over) I went into the the kitchen and there was knives and fork EVERYWHERE! Yet the jug was still standing up and all the water was still in there! Creeped me out! 
  My mum still works there and she was in the same room as me the other day and she was sorting some raffle tickets out, and a chair moved 2 ft across the floor! Needless to say she ran out screaming


----------



## Laura1812 (13 October 2010)

Seahorse said:



			she doesn't live in horsham does she?
		
Click to expand...

Nope... cornwall!

Another haunted caravan??


----------



## posie_honey (13 October 2010)

ooh i love these stories  
mine - we have a 'coffin trail' that runs past our holiday cottage in wales- first night we were down there we (M&D and i) all slept in the same room as no furniture - the dogs went mental and growled and yapped for ages at the wall that runs alonge side teh coffin trail - but would not go out when we opened the door...! but we jokingly said 'we're not here to bother you' and they have never done it since...

old cottage - always had odd things happening - but i never really felt content or setteled there - new cottage - love it - feels really welcoming - still odd things happen but has a lovely feel and never feel worried or scared there....


----------



## Seahorse (13 October 2010)

Laura1812 said:



			Nope... cornwall!

Another haunted caravan??
		
Click to expand...


yes!! I lived in a mobile home on a yard years ago and there were very strange things going on in there, one night it sounded like someone was running up and down in the hallway. Another time my bed started shaking, and lots of weird goings on. The toilet flushed on its own a couple of times, and I lived on my own!

Didn't help that we did a ouija board in there... 

One time I went out with my friend to Brighton, when she dropped me off later that night my front door key was twisted round like a corkscrew, I stayed at her place that night!!


----------



## sakura (13 October 2010)

when I first moved to this house my dogs would stare at seemingly nothing and bark continuously, they did eventually stop that though but my cats still stare wide eyed at things, creeps me out! 

my mum has had the back of her top tugged once before, beds have been shaken occasionally, CD players have been turned on when everyone was in bed, the tap in the kitchen is constantly turned on etc etc the house is about 100 years old but has only had 2 previous owners, it was built for a lady and it's her we believe to still be here since it is HER house and the people we bought it from are pretty young and still very much alive! I'm not particularly scared of her, she seems to want to look after the house more than anything, least that's the feeling I get! Though my bathroom positively terrifies me at night and I will NOT look in that mirror! my mum has also had someone sit on her bed but that is something I could not cope with! 

we've had a lotttt of animal activity though. we lost one cat at 13 from kidney failure, my mum woke one night to see him in his usual spot on her bed, my dad thought it was wishful thinking since he was her cat and very much loved by her, but then quickly changed his mind when he saw him for himself! a year after we lost him I felt 'something' jump onto my bed and lie behind my legs, I still believe it was him! one of my other cats also jumps over nothing on the ground, she takes off and lands over bare ground, it really scared me at first but it's obvious to us that they're the dogs we recently lost, so that's quite nice thinking they're still there - even if it does absolutely terrify my poor cat!!


----------



## bumblebee_ (13 October 2010)

I love reading this post  Its making my day very interesting at work  thanks peeps


----------



## bensonthewonderhorse (13 October 2010)

When I first stayed round my OH parents house, we were in bed (sleeping) and I heard the front door open and footsteps up the stairs, I woke him up to say I thought his brother had just come in, but turned out he was in Brighton and no one else was home! I also thought for ages that his mum was smoking secretly in the upstairs toilet as I could smell cigarette smoke, and I knew she had given up, it was the only place in the house you could smell it! When I mentioned it to OH he caually said, "Oh no that's my grandad, before he died he stayed here and used to hang out the bathroom window smoking!!! That was fifteen years ago! 

After that we used to stay at my house, I am happy to accept that there is paranormal activity out there but not sure I want to experience it myself!


----------



## Chavhorse (13 October 2010)

Well I normally keep quiet about this as people tend to think you are deranged but as we all seem to be believers here.

The house where I grew up and my Father also grew up in was an old Victorian Pile complete with brick built stables and two paddocks at the back that would have originally been used for the carriage horses of the house and during my fathers childhood the hunters and riding horses of the family. 

We had many things happening that all revolved around our horses and animals;

One night the photograph of my mothers horse Sandy flew off the sideboard for no reason at all, she put it back and carried on reading her book, when it flew off again she says she clearly heard a voice saying &#8220;Go to Sandy&#8221; she went out to the yard to find Sandy down in his stall suffering the first signs of colic.

Quite often when you were in the yard the horses would look past you and whicker to something/someone you could not see.

Sometimes you would look out of the window and see all three horses standing by the paddock gate whickering and rubbing up against something.

Our family dog could be seen sitting perfectly still wagging his tail and offering his paw to no one.  

You could always smell pipe smoke in the tack room but no one in the family smoked.

My father always used to say &#8220;looks like Danny is here again&#8221; turns out Danny was the young groom who used to work at the house but was killed in World War II in 1940. He remembered him as a lovely gentle young man whom all of the horses he was looking after adored, he also used to smoke a pipe.  Dad assumed that Danny had come back to look after our horses in the place that he loved. 

Over the years many many things happened and it just became the norm to go to the stables in the morning and say "morning Danny" and "Night Danny" last thing.  None of our animals were in the slightest bit worried by it.

Danny stayed around up until we had the last horse we kept at the house put to sleep in 1993 (my Father's Hunter aged 28) then seemed to disappear.  My Mother sold the house in 2006 following my Father&#8217;s death to move into sheltered accommodation.

Truth being stranger than fiction I still have friends in the village and went back last year to visit.  Met up with the new owners of the house in the pub and asked if all was well and did they love living there as much as we did to be told, we love it but really odd that since we bought our daughter a pony we keep smelling smoke in what you used to use as a tack room.


----------



## PIP17 (13 October 2010)

chestnuttymare said:



			It's not the dead you should be afraid of, it's the living!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats what my Dad alwyas used to say to me!! How true.


----------



## Pedantic (13 October 2010)

cougar said:



			Picture this, at home, alone. So I thought. Minding my own business. Getting ready for work. Husband and son at work. Daughter left for college so just me. Then it happens,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, the downstairs loo flushes itself!!!!!!!! now what do you guys make of that!!!!! Freaked me out I can tell you!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe someone had left a giant turd in the loo and it got fed up of looking at it, so flushed itself, clever toilet 

Wouldn't have been a ghost as they don't do jobees, do they ?

I sometimes think some people are so proud of their turds, they deliberately leave them lurking in the loo for everyone else to look at


----------



## catdragon (13 October 2010)

king_of_diamonds said:



			Now thats spooky.

One day, my mum and dad were in the living room and heared the front door, downstairs, slam shut. They heard footsteps comming up the stairs, up the hall way, right up to the sitting room door and...nothing. Apparently they called and my dad checked, nobody there! 

I've never had any spooky experience myself though, my mum and dad have apparently had a few!
		
Click to expand...

I had a similar experience at my old workplace up at Castle Donington (race circuit- Toyah building)... I was working late as the computers had crashed and month end needed to be done. It was 9.30pm,one November and as I was alone I locked the door. I was upstairs in an office on a mezzanine floor, the stairs were made of metal. 

I was working at my desk, I heard the outside door slam, then footsteps up the stairs (it was impossible NOT to make any noise on those stairs). I looked up expecting someone to be at my door, it didn't so I jumped up and opened the door, no-one was there and the workshop underneath was empty (i'd left all the lights on)...... I have never packed up my work so fast and when I got to the door...it WAS locked..... Needless to say I didn't stay late at night alone again... 

I was then told that a lot of the overnight security had seen odd things... a lot of them... eek !


----------



## MagicMelon (13 October 2010)

I'd have run out of the house as fast as hell!  I keep hearing a weird noise in the downstairs toilet actually, freaks the hell out of me - its in the pipe, a weird fluttering sound which only happens nown and again if Im in the room and NOBODY else has heard it.  I drag my BF in everytime it happens but always stops, he thinks Im nuts    I also was in bed one night a month ago when BF was out and was due back late.  I heard the door open and slam but then nothing else... weird, so I went downstairs and nobody was there... he came home an hour later... AGHHHHHHH.


----------



## tinkandlily (13 October 2010)

Some spooky stuff, since i last read it 

When i was about 12, i used to stay at my dads at the weekend, i used to sleep on the sofa,  my bro top and tailed with my step bro, so i didn't have have a choice, anyway, every time i stayed there i could hear my dads keys rattling, for the first few times i just thought there was a draft coming from under the door (he sometimes left the keys in the door) but it was bugging so so much that i got up was going to take them out, but they weren't in the door!! they were on the table!! cue panick rising, i ran up stairs to tell my dad, but he just thought i was imagining it, so i got back into my sleeping bag and zipped it all the way round ( like its going to protect me ), as soon as i got comfy, the rattling started again i was certinly sh**ing bricks.

Every time i went i kept the telly on so i couldn't hear it, but the odd time my dad would tell me to swich it off, and i could hear the b**ody keys!!!


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (13 October 2010)

Ooo, some proper spooky ones there, spesh the 'Danny' one where he looks after the horses. 

I was daft and actually paid to stay somewhere haunted, Golden Fleece in York if anyones been? Was terrifying, bangs in the night, my ex (who was told he had the ability to become a medium if he wanted) saw things standing at the bottom of the bed, stuff in the mirror in the bathroom, the plug chain kept rattling. Was freaky as. As well, we got a video which was full of 'orbs' flitting about, and a photo where someones face was reflected in the door to the room but we were stood down the hallway no where near it. Wish i'd have been braver now and asked for them to do something, most haunted style 

Spoooooky


----------



## tinkandlily (13 October 2010)

PonyIAmNotFood said:



			Ooo, some proper spooky ones there, spesh the 'Danny' one where he looks after the horses. 

I was daft and actually paid to stay somewhere haunted, Golden Fleece in York if anyones been? Was terrifying, bangs in the night, my ex (who was told he had the ability to become a medium if he wanted) saw things standing at the bottom of the bed, stuff in the mirror in the bathroom, the plug chain kept rattling. Was freaky as. As well, we got a video which was full of 'orbs' flitting about, and a photo where someones face was reflected in the door to the room but we were stood down the hallway no where near it. Wish i'd have been braver now and asked for them to do something, most haunted style 

Spoooooky 

Click to expand...

Firstly, love your user name
Secondly, why would pay to spend the night somewhere haunted, are you mad? lol
Sounds spooky.


----------



## Montyforever (13 October 2010)

PonyIAmNotFood said:



			I was daft and actually paid to stay somewhere haunted, Golden Fleece in York if anyones been?
		
Click to expand...

Yes  Only during the day though, and nothing happened as such, just felt soooo creepy!


----------



## tallyho! (13 October 2010)

That's funny, I was just telling someone the other day about my spooky experience and this thread is being written about the spooky flush!! 

Now that's spooky!! 

This is not my story but my friends Mum who seems to attract some funny ghosts. I went to visit for her birthday and her mum was telling me the latest event about how she poured a glass of wine for herself, left the kitchen for a minute to let the dogs in and then found the same glass upside down with the wine still at the bottom! 

She's the kindest, bubbliest lady you ever could meet and even she can't stop laughing about her "pet" ghost' antics.

I am liking the tips of what to say to spooks very useful btw..


----------



## Alexart (13 October 2010)

A friend of my sister - her mum came home to their very old cottage to find all her shoes out of their boxes in the wardrobe and laid out in circles on the floor, she also found the cutlery in the kitchen all in a big tower on the table, when she touched it, it all fell down.  She also was walking up the stairs past the bathroom and there was an old guy sitting on the loo - he vanished after a double take!!!!

My mum also used to have creepy things happen to her - she was the night sister in charge of Winchester hospital which is an old victorian place, some of the wards were empty but she'd have to go through them to get to other parts of the hospital - whilst walking down the empty wards the buzzers at the side of the beds to call the nurse would go off as she walked past!! - others would rather go the long way round than go through the empty wards!!!!


----------



## Cornish Thoroughbred (13 October 2010)

This is all good stuff!

My nan used to work at a local hospital and a similar thing happened. There were empty wards but she said when you go into them everything would be everywhere like bed covers, pillows ripped up she said it looked like a total mess. They eventually got a priest out to bless these specific wards as it is they found out it was previous a childrens hospital and a bomb hit in the war and it was the nurses (ghosts) looking for the children under all the rubble.


----------



## tallyho! (13 October 2010)

Reminds me of Harry Potter!!!! 

Imagine if we could all see them going about thier ancient business (literally for some!!)?? 

LOL


----------



## kandm (13 October 2010)

This paranormal, spiritual stuff scares the living **** into me. My Nan says she can "see" things, and so can her sisters. She did all the medium stuff, where the spirit comes into her body. My mum watched her do it once, and she (mum) said it was terrifying, apparently my nan spoke fluent french, and then snapped out of it. Now my nan is the most uneducated person you can know, so theres no way she knows french, so supposedly it's where the spirit was communicating through her. 

My Nan gets feelings aswell, one night she woke up with one of my grandad's co-workers above her saying that he had died. Now my nan had never met this man, and didn't know he was any relations with my grandad. However she woke up my grandad telling him this man's name, what he looked like, saying he had died. Sure enough later that morning they got a call saying that this man had died during the night. My nan is always saying she is seeing people, scares the pants off me. If she says not to do something, I wont .

My Great Aunt (so nan's sister) had a son, and moved into a new house. As the son grew up he had a supposedly "imaginary friend", however my great aunt always had her feelings about it. As her son got older this imaginary friend would not leave him, so they had to get in a priest to release him from her son. 

Where my mum grew up she said she swore on acouple of occasions she saw a little boy running up the stairs as she walked in, into her bedroom. And at the age of 14, she could not sleep in that room, she would sneak into the bathroom, as she said there was just an air about that room, and she felt terrified. Any other room was fine, but hers.

Where we go away on holiday in France is a Chateau. Now this chateau is hundreds of years old, so obviously has alot of history. Before we go away I have a dream about the room that I stay in, well a nightmare. When we went there this year I slept in that room the first night, originally the servants room, and I swear to god I woke up and saw a mother and a son and daughter beside my bed beside the door right by my bed. That was it, I had to sleep in the other room with the lights on . One year there was a cracking thunder and lightning storm, my two sisters and two friends and I were in the room I was just talking about, we looked out onto the lake, and we all swear that we saw a male like white figure walking across the middle of the lake, scary :|.

Also my mum used to be a nurse, and in one of the hospitals she worked at, there was a murder of a nurse in one of the lifts. From then onwards the lift would go crazy at night, up down, open closed. They had electricains (sp) came in, said nothing was wrong with it. However the lift carried on doing it. Apparently none of the nurses would use that lift at night. Supposedly haunted by the nurse that died.


I hate shutting my eyes in the shower, I hate the dark, but surprisingly always feel safe up the yard. Funny isn't it. What your mind can do to you .


----------



## tallyho! (13 October 2010)

ooh kandm... I've gone from being quite lighthearted about the wholething to feeling a bit freaked out.

Whenever I feel scared I just think about people I hate at work or how many chores I've got to do. If that fails, I just think about my wonderful horse....


----------



## sykokat (13 October 2010)

Pedantic- it's not pride that prevents some flushing their dyno turds, it's the volume of it!!! They flush and leave but the lurker doesn't. Lol. Sits there for the next poor unsuspecting dood to come along.  On a more serious note I actually do have a real experience that I could share if you really really want me toooo??


----------



## kandm (13 October 2010)

tallyho! said:



			ooh kandm... I've gone from being quite lighthearted about the wholething to feeling a bit freaked out.

Whenever I feel scared I just think about people I hate at work or how many chores I've got to do. If that fails, I just think about my wonderful horse....
		
Click to expand...

Trust me, I freak myself out just by thinking about it. People say the more you know about something the less scared you are... It's a lie . I spoke to my nan about it all in great detail, came out more scared afterwards than before . 

It's not that I believe in it all as such, but some things are unexplainable...


----------



## Zebedee (13 October 2010)

cougar said:



			On a more serious note I actually do have a real experience that I could share if you really really want me toooo?? 

Click to expand...

Oh all right then......go on


----------



## sykokat (13 October 2010)

Ok then, here goes!
It was January 2nd, 1995. My fathers funeral. We were all sat in the village church. Small and personal. It was totally packed out. A man who I had not met but had heard about from my dad walked up to read the lesson. About halfway through, he paused and then started to struggle with his words. We just assumed it was emotion. He finished and started to walk back to his pew. But, he was staggering and having to steady himself on the way. Now, we thought he may be drunk, as we did not know him. Thought no more about it until after the wake. A friend of the family came over to ask about the gentleman who had read the lesson during the service. We told her his name and that he had been a friend of dads. She then went on to say that at the moment he started to struggle with his words, she saw my dad leaning on his coffin looking over the mans shoulder. We were somewhat stunned but that's not all. A week later we met this gentleman again and asked him about what had happened. His reply nearly knocked me sideways. He said that as he was Reading through the lesson he became aware of my dads voice Reading it along side him!!! Think what you will but these two people had never met and did not meet up afterwards. It was as big a surprise to them as it was to us. It is also very reassuring.


----------



## tallyho! (13 October 2010)

cougar said:



			Ok then, here goes!
It was January 2nd, 1995. My fathers funeral. We were all sat in the village church. Small and personal. It was totally packed out. A man who I had not met but had heard about from my dad walked up to read the lesson. About halfway through, he paused and then started to struggle with his words. We just assumed it was emotion. He finished and started to walk back to his pew. But, he was staggering and having to steady himself on the way. Now, we thought he may be drunk, as we did not know him. Thought no more about it until after the wake. A friend of the family came over to ask about the gentleman who had read the lesson during the service. We told her his name and that he had been a friend of dads. She then went on to say that at the moment he started to struggle with his words, she saw my dad leaning on his coffin looking over the mans shoulder. We were somewhat stunned but that's not all. A week later we met this gentleman again and asked him about what had happened. His reply nearly knocked me sideways. He said that as he was Reading through the lesson he became aware of my dads voice Reading it along side him!!! Think what you will but these two people had never met and did not meet up afterwards. It was as big a surprise to them as it was to us. It is also very reassuring.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet but...

Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!



kandm said:



			Trust me, I freak myself out just by thinking about it. People say the more you know about something the less scared you are... It's a lie . I spoke to my nan about it all in great detail, came out more scared afterwards than before . 

It's not that I believe in it all as such, but some things are unexplainable...
		
Click to expand...

In what sort of detail??? Was she saying that they watch us n stuff?


----------



## welsh flyer (14 October 2010)

Seahorse said:



			yes!! I lived in a mobile home on a yard years ago and there were very strange things going on in there, one night it sounded like someone was running up and down in the hallway. Another time my bed started shaking, and lots of weird goings on. The toilet flushed on its own a couple of times, and I lived on my own!

Didn't help that we did a ouija board in there... 

One time I went out with my friend to Brighton, when she dropped me off later that night my front door key was twisted round like a corkscrew, I stayed at her place that night!!
		
Click to expand...

OH NO NOT THE KEY arrrrrrrrrrrrrr Make me shiver just thinking of it...L


----------



## bumblebee_ (14 October 2010)

bump


----------



## tinkandlily (14 October 2010)

bumblebee_ said:



 bump 

Click to expand...

Do you love the spooky stories too i know i do


----------



## rubyrumba (14 October 2010)

SPOOKY!! I read a really good book about ghosts/spirits/angels. Its called 'An angel set me free' by Dorothy Chitty, brilliant book and some amazing stories in it. I could not put it down!!


----------



## mollichop (14 October 2010)

Years ago in my last house (Victorian, always felt cold and not homely) I was off work sick. 
It was before I had dogs, but both cats were in the lounge with me watching tv in my dressing gown.

My OH was at work, as was the lodger. All of a sudden, I heard what sounded like heavy furniture being moved upstairs in the room above me (lodgers bedroom). Then footsteps along the landing and started to come down the stairs.

Well both cats backs went up and their eyes were on stalks. That was enough for me, truely expected lounge door to open and god knows what to appear.

I ran to kitchen, grabbed (still damp) clothes from basket that were waiting to go on the line. Threw them on and grabbed car keys. Fumbled with keys in ignition, heart going like mad and as I reversed out of the driveway I honestly thought i'd see a face at the window 

No one was in the house except me and the cats, also table lamps would turn themselves on and off randomly in that house. Landlord said there was a house fire years before, didn't want to know any more *shudder*.


----------



## guido16 (14 October 2010)

Place I used to work

Working nightshift, me and two others. Anyway, room we were in was on first floor with small hallway and then stairs.

We used to regularly hear children laughing and crying just outside the room.

One member of staff refused to go downstairs at night after he went into the front lobby and heard a child sobbing

The site is in the countryside. 
many many moons ago, the local farmer found out his wife was prostituting not only herself in the local village, but her daughter aswell.

He murdered both of them and left their bodies in the area where our building was.


----------



## chickeninabun (14 October 2010)

My mum used to work as a nurse at York Hospital and on night shifts they used to take their breaks in a little room, like a broom cupboard, and my mum would have a little nap during her break. Well, she did a few times but each time she would wake up with the sensation of being smothered by someone!! She didn't take naps in there anymore!

My sister attracts lots of ghostly happens too. She used to live in a house at some stables where she worked and the slow cooker would turn itself on at night. One day she came home and heard cats fighting upstairs. She went up to investigate and the landing was literally covered in cat poo! She went down stairs to find something to clear it up with only to go back upstairs and it had all completely disappeared! She has also had people breathing in her ear whilst she was looking in her loft for something, and she lives in quite a modern house now. 

My house is 250+ old and I've never had any ghostly going ons!! Typical!


----------



## tinkandlily (14 October 2010)

guido16 said:



			Place I used to work

Working nightshift, me and two others. Anyway, room we were in was on first floor with small hallway and then stairs.

We used to regularly hear children laughing and crying just outside the room.

One member of staff refused to go downstairs at night after he went into the front lobby and heard a child sobbing

The site is in the countryside. 
many many moons ago, the local farmer found out his wife was prostituting not only herself in the local village, but her daughter aswell.

He murdered both of them and left their bodies in the area where our building was.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh thats awful


----------



## horsecrazy25 (14 October 2010)

If that happened to me i would leave the house and never enter again!!


----------



## tinkandlily (14 October 2010)

mollichop said:



			Years ago in my last house (Victorian, always felt cold and not homely) I was off work sick. 
It was before I had dogs, but both cats were in the lounge with me watching tv in my dressing gown.

My OH was at work, as was the lodger. All of a sudden, I heard what sounded like heavy furniture being moved upstairs in the room above me (lodgers bedroom). Then footsteps along the landing and started to come down the stairs.

Well both cats backs went up and their eyes were on stalks. That was enough for me, truely expected lounge door to open and god knows what to appear.

I ran to kitchen, grabbed (still damp) clothes from basket that were waiting to go on the line. Threw them on and grabbed car keys. Fumbled with keys in ignition, heart going like mad and as I reversed out of the driveway I honestly thought i'd see a face at the window 

No one was in the house except me and the cats, also table lamps would turn themselves on and off randomly in that house. Landlord said there was a house fire years before, didn't want to know any more *shudder*.
		
Click to expand...

Good god, i wouldn't have ever gone back


----------



## bumblebee_ (14 October 2010)

tinkandlily said:



			Do you love the spooky stories too i know i do
		
Click to expand...

 hell yeah   lol

 keep them coming guys  lol


----------



## luckylou (14 October 2010)

I love threads like these!! 

When we lived in our old house we had a few ghosts.  

There was a cat that both myself and my OH would always see around the house and sometimes I would feel it walking around my legs and whenever we saw it we would just say "oh there's ghost cat" - that was quite cool. 

Once when we were going to bed I saw a woman walking around our room, that freaked me out a bit.

Another time I was walking down the stairs and I saw (what I thought was) my OH walk past the bottom of the stairs and into the dining room and I was just chatting away to him as I went to sit on the sofa - then my OH actually appeared from the kitchen on the other side of the house asking who I was talking to.

I always felt like there was something on the landing just outside our bedroom too, it always made me feel uneasy. 

When we moved house we felt like a weight had been lifted, immediately we felt so much happier and our business seemed to do better too.  

Not long after I moved I went to see a medium who told me that I had been living in a house with nasty spirits and that my nan had been trying to look out for me and keep them at bay and she confirmed that there aren't any ghosts at my new house. (phew!)  

My sister and I have had loads of these kinds of experiences - it's just hard trying to remember them all


----------



## Firewell (14 October 2010)

When I was a teenager, I lived in an early edwardian house with my parents. It had an old fashioned door bell connected to the back door, one of those that is like a mini fire bell, it was very loud. So loud in fact that my dad decided to disconnect it because every time someone rang it from the back door it would make you jump out of your skin.

A few nights later we were all woken up by the bell ringing and ringing and ringing. It wouldn't shut up. My dad had to smash it off the wall to get it to stop. It wasnt connected to anything, theres no way it could have rung on its own....

In the same house we were frequently woken up by things being pushed off the shelves. One night we all heard a loud crash and it was our music system, one of those 1990's ghetto blaster jobs, the ones that weighed a ton. It had been pushed off its very wide, secure shelf and was in a million pieces on the floor.

The TV and radio used to turn on and off all the time and we had new wiring in the house so it couln't have been dodgy electrics.

The dogs used to bark at thin air and I never slept facing my bedroom door. I always faced the wall with my eyes tightly shut! I was too scared to face the door in case I opened my eyes and saw someone or something watching me!

When I got to uni I woke up one night in my halls (old halls, 1960's) and I was freezing cold which was strange because it was May and very warm. I got out of bed to put a jumper on. When I got back into bed a young woman was standing at the end of my bed looking at me! She was a ghost, honestly you would never have seen anyone move so fast in your life!! I was out my room in 2 seconds flat and  running in to the lit hallway shaking like a leaf!!! and no I hadn't been drinking that night . I never slept with the light off in that room again and I was so glad when I moved halls!! Apparently there was a rumour that an occupant of my room had died in the lake which was outside of my room after falling in to it drunk after one of the college parties. Apparently she had an argument with a bf, went to the lake to calm down fell in and died . I'm not sure how true that was though, the ghost was real though!

Since then a few odd little things have happened but nothing major. The next house I lived in at uni was a wing of a large country farmhouse dating from the 1600's. The top corridoor was supposedly haunted by a man who used to walk along it and we did occassionally hear footsteps up there when there was no one upstairs..

I was in the bath at my house the other day and I heard a man coughing and clearing his throat downstairs. I'm hoping it was just a walker going past my house or something lol!!!! Im home alone at the moment and even though its 4pm i'm starting to get spooked writing all of this lol!!


----------



## Katie (14 October 2010)

i was once told my house is haunted but i don't think it is, apparently someone killed themselves in a cuboard under the stairs (our house was once a police station, the cuboard was once a jail!!) but i never hear anything, i dont like walking around in the dark because of stories like these!  sometimes i hear noises from the loft but i'm pretty sure it's just birds nesting, i see them go in and out.  my mum told me some friends i used to know had a ghost from world war 2 (the house was built on a runway or something) and it talked to them every night...that would freak me out..
i also read on a forum thst someone had seen a ghost running on fire and died a year after in the same spot as the ghost had been


----------



## stacey_lou (14 October 2010)

The creepiest thing I ever herd was my friends little girl who is 2 can be heard sat up in her cot speaking to something in a foregin language. Its not baby talk it is full sentences and full words in an language that isnt English


----------



## tinkandlily (14 October 2010)

Katie said:



i was once told my house is haunted but i don't think it is, apparently someone killed themselves in a cuboard under the stairs (our house was once a police station, the cuboard was once a jail!!) but i never hear anything, i dont like walking around in the dark because of stories like these!  sometimes i hear noises from the loft but i'm pretty sure it's just birds nesting, i see them go in and out.  my mum told me some friends i used to know had a ghost from world war 2 (the house was built on a runway or something) and it talked to them every night...that would freak me out..
i also read on a forum thst someone had seen a ghost running on fire and died a year after in the same spot as the ghost had been 

Click to expand...

Oh thats horrible
A man died in our house too, in our room, of all places, when we first moved in, my oldest son was about 8 months when we moved in and was still waking up, it always felt like i was being followed, or watched s**t the hell of me.
This is why i could never live on my own.


----------



## tinkandlily (14 October 2010)

stacey_lou said:



			The creepiest thing I ever herd was my friends little girl who is 2 can be heard sat up in her cot speaking to something in a foregin language. Its not baby talk it is full sentences and full words in an language that isnt English
		
Click to expand...

Creepy
When i was about 3, i done the same, and in the morning went on to describe a man, who stood next to my cot


----------



## Katie (14 October 2010)

tinkandlily said:



			Oh thats horrible
A man died in our house too, in our room, of all places, when we first moved in, my oldest son was about 8 months when we moved in and was still waking up, it always felt like i was being followed, or watched s**t the hell of me.
This is why i could never live on my own.

Click to expand...

i dont think its true, or if it is true, the guy hasn't haunted the house!! though apparently there had been a fire in my brother's room in my old house, and someone died and it felt weird in that room though didn't see/hear anything


----------



## ELM89 (14 October 2010)

... scary but interesting posts! After reading LuckyLou's post:



luckylou said:



			I always felt like there was something on the landing just outside our bedroom too, it always made me feel uneasy. 

When we moved house we felt like a weight had been lifted, immediately we felt so much happier and our business seemed to do better too.  

Not long after I moved I went to see a medium who told me that I had been living in a house with nasty spirits and that my nan had been trying to look out for me and keep them at bay and she confirmed that there aren't any ghosts at my new house. (phew!)
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone had similar experiences of this with their houses? We moved into our house a few years ago, it was pretty neglected due to the previous owners going bankrupt and not being able to afford to look after it. We came along and thought we'd found a right bargain, and ploughed alot of money into restoring it. 

However from day one we've had a nightmare getting it right. Everything that could go wrong from the building to the decorating did go wrong. I absoutely despise being here on my own for all the cliche reasons - the dog barks viciously at nothing (well, that I can see!) and the cat hisses and runs off, you get ice cold breezes and I always see things out of the corner of my eye (have convinced myself it's hysteria though!). Plus, the house just doesn't feel very 'happy'. We've heard from neighbours that it's had a particularly high turnover of owners since it was built which makes us wonder if they've had the same experiences.

It's absolutely destroyed us both financially and emotionally, we're desperate to leave but every time we get round to trying something else happens that knocks our plans on the head - it's almost like the house won't let us go! 
LuckyLou's post about the business picking up just made me wonder, as the people we bought our place off are now doing very, very well for themselves!

Just wondering if anyone else has had similar experiences with strange houses that seem to bring about terrible luck, or whether we need to check ourselves into the local looney-bin...?!?!?!


----------



## BSJAlove (14 October 2010)

Bump


----------



## ElvisandTilly (14 October 2010)

ELM89 Have you considered getting someone in the clear/bless the house to remove whatever negative entity is there? Certainly sounds like it needs it!


----------



## JessandCharlie (14 October 2010)

Great thread! Even better when sat in a 450 year old house, which is most certainly haunted, in the dark!!


----------



## tinkandlily (14 October 2010)

JessandCharlie said:



			Great thread! Even better when sat in a 450 year old house, which is most certainly haunted, in the dark!! 

Click to expand...

Oh god, you mad?!?!? reading this in the dark are you on your own too?
I do like ghost stories, but i can't read/watch any before i go to bed, or at night on my own, otherwise i'll start listening for every single noise, convinced somethings gonna get me


----------



## MrsElle (14 October 2010)

In one of our sitting rooms you can hear footsteps in the room above.  The noise stops if someone is upstairs but starts again as soon as they come down.  

Doesn't really bother me, but would love to know who/what it is!


----------



## BSJAlove (14 October 2010)

my mum saw my nan sit on the end of her bed after she had died. they had a convosation with eachother then she said goodbye and off she went  it made mum feel much better.


----------



## JessandCharlie (14 October 2010)

tinkandlily said:



			Oh god, you mad?!?!? reading this in the dark are you on your own too?
I do like ghost stories, but i can't read/watch any before i go to bed, or at night on my own, otherwise i'll start listening for every single noise, convinced somethings gonna get me

Click to expand...

Oh yes, definitely. Thankfully not alone right now, Nigella Lawson is keeping me company  but it doesn't really bother me anymore.

We have a resident highwayman (house is all of 30 yards away from an old smuggling route) who walks past the lounge window complete with black cape. A little girl stands at the top of the stairs looking down and I always have a feeling something is watching me.

My old house, a big old manor house (when I was about 4, my sister one) my Mum often heard a baby crying through the baby monitor then to find us both sound asleep. She also heard talking before I could could talk and playing with building blocks (which I didn't have) The dog would never go up the stairs and every morning the door to the East Wing, which was kept closed and latched as we didn't use that end of the house, was wide open. On one occasion Mum was talking to a friend about it in the Drawing Room and the light bulb fell out of the fitting on the ceiling and when she went to pick it up found it to be ice cold despite being on all evening!

My Mum also lived in a haunted pub with her family when she was younger and often things went missing. She felt things sit on her bed and when she turned her light on could see the indent. She could always smell lavender - the woman who had previously lived there wore lavender scented perfume. She once (when there alone) went to hang her keys up on the hook and somehow missed, dropping them on the floor. She looked down and they had vanished! The really scary bit is...

...They were on her bed when she went upstairs about a minute later! 

Her sister also frequently felt (and saw) somebody lifting the end of her bed up! Even when she was in it!

I have tonnes, I'm struggling to remember them all though.


----------



## BSJAlove (14 October 2010)

JessandCharlie said:



			She could always smell lavender - the woman who had previously lived there wore lavender scented perfume.
		
Click to expand...

how do you know she wore lavender perfume? genuine question as im curious on how you'd know something quite so personal. but still, i think id poo myself if someone lifeted up my bed


----------



## JessandCharlie (14 October 2010)

Oh sorry, after they moved in one of the 'regulars' asked "Have you smelt her yet?" Mum thought nothing of it but when she started smelling it asked said regular what they had meant and she said that the old woman who had lived there wore lavender scented perfume!


----------



## BSJAlove (14 October 2010)

JessandCharlie said:



			Oh sorry, after they moved in one of the 'regulars' asked "Have you smelt her yet?" Mum thought nothing of it but when she started smelling it asked said regular what they had meant and she said that the old woman who had lived there wore lavender scented perfume!
		
Click to expand...

thats so wierd  !!!


----------



## Montyforever (14 October 2010)

My mum worked in a nursery, and it wasnt open yet and my and my friend were sorting stuff out in the unused part of the nursery. It was a really old victorian building, first thing was we were in the staff room (attic) and we could hear shouting (was only us and my mum) so we went downstairs and ask what mum wanted, and she wasnt even in she had gone out to get lunch 

Then the next day, another member of staff was in with her kids and me and my friend went across to the messy play room (unused) to do some leaflets and there were 2 kids, a little boy and girl playing with a doll and dolls house and we said hi and went to the other room so not to disturb them and then when we went back to the other end of the nursery, my mums friend and her 2 little girls were there and had been the whole time  So we went back down, and the girl & boy were gone but all the dolls and dolls house were as they had left them.

Im sooo pleased my mum doesnt work there anymore


----------



## sykokat (14 October 2010)

I know it's my own thread but bumpity bump!!! It's fab! Keep em coming guys!!


----------



## ELM89 (14 October 2010)

CarmaandFlin said:



			ELM89 Have you considered getting someone in the clear/bless the house to remove whatever negative entity is there? Certainly sounds like it needs it!
		
Click to expand...

We have thought about that, but whenever we speak about it we always feel a bit crazy and try to shrug it off! That's why I thought I'd see if anyone had had similar experiences ... but thanks for your suggestion, we don't have anything to lose by giving it a try I suppose!


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (14 October 2010)

We have just exposed a big inglenook fireplace in our 350 yr old cottage, and I am wondering whether somebody else might be in our house now.  We can smell tobacco and the night the whole fireplace was exposed I had to go upstairs to try and trace what was making a thumping noise in our bedroom, to be confronted by one of the cats coming downstairs at 100 miles per hour.  It doesn't feel sinister but it does feel different.


----------



## dominobrown (14 October 2010)

I have been reading this thread and it is freaking me out!
My house at home is very old, and when we first renivated the kitchen we found shoes etc built into the wall, anyways, next to the door in the kitchen there are shelves, we are quite deep. We had a tin of keys on the top shelves, which was pushed back (no one every used it, and there was bit and bobs in front of it) anywho, I was walking into the kitchen and the tin a keys flew down infront and narrowly missed my head, good job as well, as it was really heavy! Also the light switch in the same area kept electricuting me only, I even got an electrician in and he said it was fine. It only electricuted me though! The house feel nice though, safe, though not too keen walking around in the dark in it!

When I first went to college I was put in overflow accomodation a bit away from campus. I was previously a mental hospital for Hull. My room was horrible, it was like doubled doored and my room was still like a ward, as I was the only one in it though there were several beds. The toilets, which hadn't been changed since it was a hospital were horrible, there we toilet cubicles but there was a bath in the room. It freaked everyone out, luckly it has been demolished now.


----------



## sykokat (14 October 2010)

Mavis cluttergusset- have a poke around in the inglenook. Up inside and feel around for any ledges. There may be a clue there. Something left behind maybe??


----------



## the ginger one (14 October 2010)

ELM89 said:



			we don't have anything to lose by giving it a try I suppose!
		
Click to expand...

Don't say that! 

what if its like on Paranormal Activity and you make 'it' angry?! (whatever 'it' is!) 

oooooo scary!


----------



## ELM89 (14 October 2010)

the ginger one: I think we've peeved whatever 'it' is enough just by living here!

I just wish I knew whether ghosty things really do exist as before we had the problems I was really sceptical, but after reading all these posts and the experiences that people have had I'm becoming more convinced...! Some of them are truly terrifying! 

*waits for next story  *


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (14 October 2010)

cougar said:



			Mavis cluttergusset- have a poke around in the inglenook. Up inside and feel around for any ledges. There may be a clue there. Something left behind maybe??

Click to expand...

I'm not poking around up there! It's filthy! There are some ancient pegs for a sweep to climb and a hook for smoking food on (I presume) 

Unless the builders abandoned their Marlboro lights up there...


----------



## sykokat (14 October 2010)

Ooooh! I would have to have a lookie! It would fascinate me!


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (14 October 2010)

I might investigate more once I have cleaned it.  It really is minging!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (14 October 2010)

I have always believed that my Grandad Tom has been with me; I have never told anyone this before - not even my Dad.  I don't know why.  I've always felt a bit more "in tune" to something - what I don't know and it isn't all the time. I credit it to my Grandad Tom - I will need to give a bit of background just to explain!

My grandad Tom adored my Nanna Flo who was 14 years his junior and she died of cervical cancer when I was a year old.  He never got over it and carried her ashes with him constantly.  Just as I turned two, he made me a big chocolate cake and then left with my Nanna Flo's ashes and went to stay with my aunty Doreen, my nanna's sister.

He had been there for nearly 2 months when he woke up one morning and was in a flustered state and began packing everything telling me aunty Doreen, "I have to go, Flo is calling me, she is calling me." My aunt begged him to stay but he wouldn't.  She told me later she knew that would be the last time she saw him.

My Grandad arrived in the UK I think on the Tuesday of the week (now in the July of 1987).  My mum and dad said he seemed a bit agitated and kept trying to convince them to buy the house he lived in (we were house hunting).  He had an argument with my dad's brother too. On the Friday, we went over to see him and he seemed ok. He said he had made up with my Uncle Malcom and was going to see him Sunday.  We were going to pop round later after seeing a house, but we ended up running late and going straight to my aunt's for my dinner as it was my Dad's birthday the next day. Mum said I was in a panic when we were leaving, and wouldn't leave my Grandad.

I was the apple of my grandad's eye; everyone has said how he absolutely adored me and took pictures at every opportunity. I have so many memories of him - really vivid, it is ever so strange.

We had a call from my Uncle Malcom on the Saturday saying he couldn't get hold of Grandad Tom and could we go and see if everything was ok.  We went in and my Grandad was dead; he died on my Dad's birthday of a heart attack and in the house. My mum said I was quiet, just didn't do anyhting.

My aunty Doreen thinks he died of a broken heart because of my Nanna Flo.  She also said he would have hated not seeing me grow up.

Anyhow, thats the backgroud (got all teary).  Whenever I have been upset, lonely I feel something like a warm breeze across my cheek - always my right cheek and something that could be a whisper - there are words and they are by a male. Afterwards, I always feel warm, and protected; I also get a sensation like a hug. Then my TV clicks itself on (always off at the source, never on standby).

My aunty Doreen, who has recounted many things my Grandad would do with me and mum and dad, said when my Grandad was alive, and I was upset, apparently I would always bury my head into his shoulder and his cheek would rub against my right cheek and he would whisper words of comfort to me whilst giving me a hug.  I have never gone to anyone else like that before for comfort - I am not the most affectionate person. 

The TV I have? Was his when he lived here. My mum and dad are moving next year...I am terrified that I will never feel him with me again, that he will go when the house does.  I am 25 and can remember him being with me since I first remember that sensation and feeling of him being there when I was 6.

Sorry for waffling...I guess it is paranormal activity...just a bit more personal.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (14 October 2010)

ELM89 - speak to a vicar about having the house blessed (or whatever he/she recommends).  I used to work with a lay preacher, and although he wouldn't tell any stories, he did say that it could be completely terrifying trying to move spirits on.

I have lots of ghostly experiences, they've tailed off as I've become older, but I once stayed in a haunted house, which was extremely frightening for three of the four people holidaying there!  I was with my mum, her friend B and my friend S.  All of us apart from S, who was unaffected, had strange things happen - think huge bangs coming from empty rooms, eing woken up by our faces being blown on, seeing colours through closed eyes, feeling hot, hot anger directed towards us, all of our cameras not working in one particular room - a ground floor bathroom.  My mother was so scared that she would only have a strip wash in that bathroom, never a shower, and she wouldn't shut the door, even when she was using the loo!  Her friend B had her Christian faith severely shaken, she kept saying that as a Christian she didn't believe in ghosts!  For anyone who wants a very scary holiday http://bookings.landmarktrust.org.uk/BuildingDetails/Overview/187/Langley_Gatehouse# personally I would never set foot in the place again.


----------



## misterjinglejay (14 October 2010)

If anyone wants a hand cleaning out their houses etc, pm me.

Myself, OH and a few others search out these sort of energy fields, and if nesessary, give them a good spring clean. Completely non religous etc. Its 'good fun' and the energy raised can be used for good ends.


----------



## City Mare (14 October 2010)

Eeek this is like a car crash thread.....its really freaking me out but I can't stop reading it!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (14 October 2010)

And just to add;

some of these accounts are awesome and I don't normally get freaked out but I am beginning to scare myself so have something to take the malice out of the air... "D'ya think I'm sexy?" by Rod Stewart!!  

DON'T read this thread and put the song I just did..."somebody's watching me" by Beatfreaks!!!

Rod Stewart is now on super loud!!!!!


----------



## ELM89 (14 October 2010)

fine and dandy: That's a really lovely story  I'm sure your Grandad will always be with you, despite the house move.

Also, thanks to everyone who commented on my post - you've made me feel like less of a nutter about my thoughts on the house! I will definitely raise the 'cleansing' idea and keep my fingers crossed ...


----------



## moses06 (14 October 2010)

My friends TV used to turn itself on at 12.45am for 5- 10 mins on a regular basis, she even turned the thing off at the wall on one occasion and it still did it
Her grandad was in a nursing home at the time, on his way out bless him, (92 years old) I said it's probably him having one last final joke (he was like that, loved practical jokes and mischief!) and the last time the TV did it was the night he died......nursing home rang in the morning to say he'd passed away at 12.45 am


----------



## bumblebee_ (14 October 2010)

wow love the stories peeps  good job non of it scares me although I can't say it wouldn't if I was in the same position as some of u!! 

 keep em coming


----------



## Happyhuntress (14 October 2010)

When I started reading this, I was just interested in having a good read. Now I've started getting a bit freaked out and, guess what, I just heard the front door open and some heavy footsteps in the hall........

WOOOOOOOAAAHHHHH!

oh, it's ok.... that's just my husband back hom from t' pub

great thread


----------



## bumblebee_ (14 October 2010)

Hahaha nice one


----------



## Zebedee (14 October 2010)

I have my late fathers bedside alarm clock in the living room (I'm looking at it now). He died at just gone 10pm on the 18th Dec 2007. At just gone 10pm on the 18th Dec 2008 the alarm went off...................


----------



## ELM89 (14 October 2010)

I agree with a previous poster about 'car crash thread' - you don't want to look but just can't help yourself. 

Bizarrely the dog has been rather pro-active in her barking and growling at empty spaces in the living room tonight ... perhaps 'it' has been reading my posts over my shoulder, haha! 

Actually I shouldn't joke - if I undoubtedly saw something I'd be running for the hills as fast as my little legs could carry me! Think I'll be keeping a light on tonight ...


----------



## bumblebee_ (14 October 2010)

me and my friend were watching most haunted one night and it happened to be within a couple of days of her mums friends husband's death. Anyway there we were watching it when she went out of the lounge to get a drink an I sat there watching it on my own and no word of a lie....(they had an electric fire with doors on it) and one door opened and the bl**dy fire started all on it's own.... I'll let ur imagination do the rest!! 

I totally forgot about it and I've just remembered!!!


----------



## tinkandlily (14 October 2010)

Oh i used to love most haunted, i got my grandad to type them all for me, when i had a sleep over at my friends, we stayed up till 3 am watching them 
Can't say i'm into it any more, seems a bit daft, espeacialy now derek acorrah (sp?) has gone, he was great


----------



## bumblebee_ (14 October 2010)

Yh lol I used to think it was awesome but now I just think it's way too rehearsed!!! Lol it certainly scared the living ***** out of me at the time!!! Lol


----------



## miss_bird (15 October 2010)

Its great to know that there are pleant of other people out there who experince the same things i do.
I have seen many ghost on numerous occassions, most of them have a a calming sensation with them and i am happy for themto stay around, but other do have a vey negative energy, my local medium told me to say out loud to the' i have not invited you here so now please leave you are not welcome'


----------



## sykokat (15 October 2010)

This is fab. Who would have thought my little loo flushing itself would bring so much good Reading!


----------



## eva (15 October 2010)

damn my curiosity, I read this thread yesterday evening and had to sleep with lights on!!! scary stuff!!!!


----------



## BSJAlove (15 October 2010)

ok, who slept with the light on or the tv on last night?? i did both  i read this thread til really late and then hid under the covers trying not to listen to any noises in the house


----------



## Rana (15 October 2010)

Oooh, only just read this.  Very spooky.

I have had loads of experiences - the haunted stable yard, my ex's house, friends houses, places I've visited.  Far too many to go into!  But I will share a couple of my experiences...

in 2006, OH and I bought a brand new flat - completely new build, on a green field site.  Beautifully decorated, 2 bedroom.  I hated it.  We couldn't view it properly during the building phase, but I was desperate to live in the village I grew up in and this was the only way we could afford it.  We bought off plan.  From the moment I walked in, I wanted to leave.  It felt oppressive, dark (even though it had plenty of natural light and was decorated all in cream).  I wouldn't move around the flat in the dark.  It wasn't long before I had to keep all the curtains closed, permanently.  If I left them open, I would see black shadow figures moving around the grounds outside.  It took us a year to make the decision to sell (OH wouldn't believe me), then almost another year to sell it.  I love the house I live in now!

Parents house, not where I grew up.  Again, a house I don't like.  I can just about cope downstairs - it doesn't feel "right" but it's ok.  I just have to keep my eye on the living room doorwar, and in the scullery and pantry.  But I can deal with that.  Upstairs though.  Ugh.  I feel awful thinking about it - worse because we're visiting them in 10 days!!!  As I walk upstairs, I feel dread, and feel a dark presence.  By the time I reach the landing, I want to scream and run back down.  But I can't, because I'm terrified of what I might see behind me.  If I go into the bathroom, or my Mum's room, I can feel "it" waiting on the landing for me.  If I go into my Dad's room (where we normally sleep, there's only 2 bedrooms), it follows me.  It watches me, getting closer and closer.  It feels evil, like it hates me.  OH feels nothing, Dad feels nothing, their cat doesn't react.  Recently, Mum has told me she feels it too.  It terrifies me, I can't sleep, I can't open my eyes in case I see it.  It opens one of the drawers in the bedroom every night too.  And the door won't stay open - it has to be closed.  Fortunately they are only renting, they're building their own house further out of the village.  So this should be the last time I have to stay there.  Any tips on how to deal with it would be very welcome!!  I don't want to make it any angrier than it already is.


----------



## stacey_lou (15 October 2010)

zebedee said:



			I have my late fathers bedside alarm clock in the living room (I'm looking at it now). He died at just gone 10pm on the 18th Dec 2007. At just gone 10pm on the 18th Dec 2008 the alarm went off...................
		
Click to expand...

Its funny you say this my Grandfathers grandfather clock stoped when he passed away and now in his old house lives a young couple they asked my mum the other day if my Grandfather died in the house and my mum said no whys that,

They said at 4am every morning they are woken to  the sound of the stairs door opening and closing and wispering in her ear apparantly this used to happen to my nan when she lived there with my grandad but only for a short spell then it stopped.


----------



## fatpiggy (15 October 2010)

Hey Rana, I can relate to your experiences in your parents house. I was born in our family home and my grandfather lived in the adjoining cottage. Eventually she died there and we knocked a doorway through (for various reasons) and used to let it out in the summer in order to pay the rates.  It also gave us a spare bathroom and kitchen facilities.  From the moment my grandmother died I found the atmosphere in "the little cottage" awful. I used to switch every light on as I went through and came out very rapidly afterwards! I couldn't bring myself to look at the stairs (grandmother died downstairs I think). Obviously it wasn't as warm as a lived-in property, but it just felt so cold and threatening and horrible.  We kept a piano in there and one day all my music stacked up on the top slid off and fell down the back while I was playing.  Now here's the really interesting bit!  My dad developed a terminal disease which meant eventually he couldn't manage the stairs and we put the single bed that had been his mother's  (and she was in when she died) into our sitting room. Eventually my dad also died. I arrived home the next day and I can honestly say that the atmosphere next door had completely gone. It just felt like a normal house again. I can't help wonder if grandma had been waiting and waiting and eventually left with her son.


----------



## sakura (15 October 2010)

this is making my dislike of the bathroom seem like nothing!! I don't get any bad feelings in there, I just feel like that room is much more.... active, and I'm not the only one! I won't look in the mirror at night (though sometimes my curiosity gets the better of me and I do, I never see anything but curse myself for doing it!) and almost always take a dog or cat in the room with me lol! 

I have a lot of stories surrounding my beloved grandad, I also had a battery operated clock, one of the more old fashioned style ones (though it was new) I never liked it and it stopped at 2:10 (wasn't a 24hr clock) which is the same time my grandad died, it went into a cupboard and I never took it out again!! The day he died my dad was at home, around the same time my grandad passed away my late cat stopped in the hallway, looked up and his hackles came up, spooked and ran off, it was really out of character for him! My mum and I also experienced a piece of tarpaulin that on the day of his funeral seemingly picked itself up and gently blew to and fro across a window, it wasn't windy outside, so we've always privately thought that was him saying goodbye to us. Before my nanna moved into residential care exotic plants would grow themselves outside her door, my grandad was a very keen gardener and these seeds are very unlikely to have just flown there or been dropped by a bird. He was cremated and there was a delay in picking his ashes up, one night my mum had a dream that he was sat in the cupboard under the stairs tapping on the door asking people to let him out, she's always sworn that was him asking her in his usual humorous way to go and collect him! After we moved house a few years went by before one night my mum felt someone sitting next to where she laid in bed, she didn't look (can't blame her!!) but she likes to believe that was him finally finding us again (we moved 350 miles away from E Sussex to Cornwall) 

there are literally so many stories I could give, and I'm only 18 now! but I don't want to bore you all! My yard is a very very historic property and I refuse to stay there at night on my own! I see 'people' in the corner of my eye in broad day light who when I look properly aren't there, there's been odd misty formations on photos and I just get an odd feeling sometimes, but I normally put that down to an overactive imagination!


----------



## fatpiggy (15 October 2010)

Ha ha Madz, it wasn't our house you moved into was it?  The people we sold to were from the SE!!


----------



## sakura (15 October 2010)

lol I think the people we bought it from planned to go off somewhere in a motor home, I don't really remember it was about 5 years ago now!


----------



## SpruceRI (15 October 2010)

A few years ago I woke in the middle of the night hearing noises.... 

Rustling.... coming under the book case.  Turned the light on...crawled to the end of my bed holding my breath..... to see my hamster go running across the rug!!!

Phewwwwwwwwww..... ha ha ha!!

Little bugger had escaped from his run... got down off the table, through the kitchen, living room, up the stairs and into my room. Bless! He obviously didn't like being on his own!!!!


----------



## SpruceRI (15 October 2010)

We had friends who lived in a beamed farmhouse with a big stone/brick fireplace in the middle of the house for open fires in the living room and the dining room behind it.

Not long after they moved in, they bought some horse brasses to decorate the mantelpiece and surround.

Every day the Mum would come home from work having collected her young son from school and find some of those brasses face down on the carpet.  She duly picked them up and replaced them and told her son off for playing with them and not putting them back.  He bleated that he hadn't touched them... but she didn't believe him until he can to stay with my brother for a sleep-over one weekend.  She was the only one in the house as her husband was out all that day too.  The horse brasses has been up in the morning, and were face down on the rug by the afternoon!

Not only that, but their dog wouldn't go into those 2 downstairs rooms at all.  A plucky little Jack Russell who used to love lying by the fire - not in this house.

The Mum started to get freaked out about other minor things that moved in the living room when she popped out of the room, until the point that she didn't want to go in the house when her husband wasn't around.

He thought she was mad probably, but agreed to get someone in... a psychic/ priest I'm not sure.

This person said that a Roundhead had died in the house under rotten circumstances (murdered) by a Protestant and that the horse brasses that the Mum had put round the fireplace were Protestant pictured and therefore the ghost of this man was throwing them down....

The family weren't sure whether to believe this.... They got rid of all the brasses, but still things were unsettled in the house and the dog was wary.

Because the fireplace area was huge but the actual 'burn area' was small, the Mum decided to have it renovated and opened up so that it went through into the dining room as one big roaring open fire.

The builders removed the back wall of the fireplace and found .......a skeleton!  

Everyone took advice as to what to do about it... and the response was to brick it back up where they'd found it, having had a priest to come and make a blessing.

That was done, and the house was put on the market immediately and sold!

The family were pleased to move into a nice modern house, and so was their dog!!


----------



## muffinino (15 October 2010)

The only thing that has happened to me was shortly after my mam's father died when I was 16. I was walking across the landing of our house to go into my parents' room and there was what I can only describe as a wall of smoke just before their bedroom door. Not smoke over a large area, as you'd expect from a smell, but literally a wall of it. As soon as I smelt it I thought 'Bampi's here' then remembered that he had died a few weeks before.
Now, that may not sound like much but all the windows of the house were shut, we have a long back garden and a garden out the front, so the possibility of someone smoking as they walked past and it getting in the house through the double glazing is small. My bampi used to smoke rollies of some sort that didn't smell anything like normal cigarrettes and I've only ever smelt one person smoking the same type since he died. He was the only person who was ever allowed to smoke in our house and often on a Sunday I would wake up and be able to smell him smoking (it's a very strong, distinctive smell) and think 'Bampi's here'.
I told my mam and she looked at me a bit shocked, because my brother had told her that exactly the same thing had happened to him a few days before in a different part of the house. I'm not sure there is anything in it but I have tried to rationalise all the reasons why it would not be supernatural and, whilst it is possible, it still seems a bit unlikely. I didn't feel frightened as I think if there was something there, it was Bampi saying goodbye.


----------



## SVMel (15 October 2010)

Wicked tales!

Last house I lived in (1800's railway cottage) had something, tthe dogs used to stare and follow something I couldn't see, and the ironing board and some teddies got thrown at me on different occasions. The house I now rent (for past 8 years) had nothing. Until :

My grandad died in 1998, difficult time, as it was the first family death I'd experienced.  Nothing ever happened for years, I got married, had a son etc etc. Then, a few years ago (about 4-5 yrs) I was laying in bed worrying about something (I'm a born worrier like my nan was) and suddenly I smelt my nan and grandads house smell, tobacco, frying sausages, open fire, everything that was essentially their smell.  I felt very calm and stopped worrying about whatever it was.  Now, when I am really struggling with something the smell returns, at night when I'm in bed.  Not for small stuff, only when I feel really under pressure.  One time I was coping worse than before, and all of a sudden in my mind I was in my nan nad grandads house, like I was being taken on a guided tour.  Every funny little thing I recalled from childhood was included, and almost lingered over. I believe its my grandparents helping me out.

Also, my old dog was put down a few years ago, I have seen her 3 times since, just wandering about near us, in her usual way.  

I am easily freaked out, even by tv programmes and films (make the OH go upstairs in front of me with the lights on, him predictably, peeing himself laughing!) but neither of these two occurances bothers me one bit.   In fact,I always appreciate the visits


----------



## Seahorse (15 October 2010)

yesterday I was lucky enough to look round the big Manor House at my old yard. Its just been sold and the people are moving out and the YM had to help move a few wardrobes down the stairs and invited me in.
It's a really lovely old house, huge rooms big big high ceilings, wood panelling and beautiful chandeliers. 
As we went upstairs I asked if it was haunted and had any ghosts, the answer was no but apparently there were some canandian soldiers there during the war, the arrived on 19th august 1943 or something. Every year on that date the burglar alarm goes off in the oldest part of the house....


----------



## ElvisandTilly (15 October 2010)

ELM89 said:



			We have thought about that, but whenever we speak about it we always feel a bit crazy and try to shrug it off! That's why I thought I'd see if anyone had had similar experiences ... but thanks for your suggestion, we don't have anything to lose by giving it a try I suppose!
		
Click to expand...

I've had my house cleared of one particular uninvited spook that was attached to the house. His spirit got stronger and what he did got worse the more fearful I became. He fed off my fear. I still get lots of things happening where ever i go but have now been shown how to deal with them or stop the the bad ones and protecting myself. Sounds nutty i know but when paranormal things happen where ever you go, often daily, you soon get used to it!! 

I would get someone who knows what they are doing as you could very well make things much worse!


----------



## Dopey~Danone (15 October 2010)

I dont necessarily see anything, just the odd movement in the corner of my eye, feet stood in front of me and nothing when i look up, figuers walking past doorways/gates when I knew i was alone ect, but I keep getting a wierd feeling on the landing of my house. Not a nasty feeling, but an uneasy one, and if I have my back to the door I always get a feeling of being watched. 

Although once, the 'thing' out on the landing was quite scary. I was sat at my laptop with my back facing the door, and all of a sudden I got a feeling of being watched. I looked thinking it was my mum or something, but no-one was there. It was very dark (which is usual because the house is about 500 years old) but darker than normal, a strainge 'blackness' that seemed to be moving down the landing to my room. 

I just sat there like 'sh**********t!!!!' but it never came in my room, just stayed outside, like it was waiting for me.......scary. 

Strange thing is though, when we movind in, we had one of those mediums come and have a look round, check for ghosties etc, and she said there was no-one here, so can ghosts just 'move in', or am I going mad??


----------



## TheShark (15 October 2010)

Scary stuff - i think i'm a psychic blank as nothing has really happened to me. I do get horrible feelings of foreboding though but i'm sure that's my imagination.

The yard i ride at is supposed to be haunted. Grooms hate certain rooms, there is one stable certain horses refuse to go into, and the groom has had been pulled and pushed by thin air while walking across the yard. I'm scared of being alone in the dark there now!

I'm sure my family has something bad following us at the mo too as we have had a horrid run of bad luck recently!


----------



## ELM89 (15 October 2010)

SianEliza: I can empathise - I feel like I've had something throwing seriously bad luck our way for quite some time too!



CarmaandFlin said:



			I've had my house cleared of one particular uninvited spook that was attached to the house. His spirit got stronger and what he did got worse the more fearful I became. He fed off my fear. I still get lots of things happening where ever i go but have now been shown how to deal with them or stop the the bad ones and protecting myself. Sounds nutty i know but when paranormal things happen where ever you go, often daily, you soon get used to it!! 

I would get someone who knows what they are doing as you could very well make things much worse!
		
Click to expand...

When you say 'what he did got worse', did you actually have tangible actions happen (eg. stuff switching on & off, doors slamming etc)?
I'm fortunate in that we don't seem to have had that (touch wood!), the only things that have happened more recently is that stuff moves, but at the moment I'm just writing that off as me being dippy! 

Like the other day, I put my camera down on the kitchen worktop, went back for it literally 2 mins later and it had gone. I spent ages looking for it and eventually gave up, then hours later it was back where I'd left it on the worktop. I put it down to looking for something so intensely that I just couldn't see it, but the more it happens I'm starting to think that a) the negativity is getting worse, or b) I'm getting alzheimers and going a bit blind at the same time!

I know a couple of posters have written about sensations (ie. being watched) rather than physical actions, so I suppose I'm just trying to figure out that if it really is something attached to the house, whether it's more of an energy type thing or something more sinister. Do you know what type your 'spook' was?

I wish I hadn't joined this thread now - it's making me think that I actually need to grow a pair and sort the house out seeing all the stories people have experienced! I'm finding it harder to think that I'm just imagining it all with the more I read the stories!


----------



## ElvisandTilly (15 October 2010)

ELM89 The spook was actually getting physically violent with me. Believe you and me I thought I was going mad! Until you experience something paranormal happening its hard to believe its true but boy this was for real! When it built up to the strongest I didn't sleep for a week solid till I got the house cleared. 

The spirit was of a man who lived in my house and he was an abuser and was abused himself. The lady who cleared my house described everything about him and his name age etc. Once she cleared my house it felt completely different, safe. I still get a lot of activity but not from any negative entities!! 

I don't often tell people about my experiences as they would just think I was mad!!! Only tell close friends and family as what happens is just not 'normal' (its now normal to me!!)!! Well actually if you asked any of my friends they would say I'm not normal anyway!! lol!!!


----------



## Dopey~Danone (15 October 2010)

:Bump: 

loving the ghosties!


----------



## luckylou (15 October 2010)

About 8 years ago I house sat for my sister. OMG it was awful.  I spent the week in fear!

I would make sure I was in the bedroom by 10 pm at night, I felt watched, cold, fearful,  I had to keep all the lights on and if I needed the loo in the night there was absolutely no way I was leaving the bedroom till morning. I heard footsteps going up the stairs. 

One morning I went downstairs and the cupboard in the dining room was open (I hadn't opened it) and in it was an urn containing ashes.  I phoned my sister to ask what the hell was going on and she was just laughed and said oh Jock's just having a laugh I'll tell him not to do it anymore! (Jock was a friend of theirs who had died recently)

So when she came back she told me that there are quite a few ghosts in the house including a man who sits at the top of the stairs who is particularly nasty and shouts down the stairs at her, telling her to eff off and a little girl who plays with her jewellery.

They don't bother her at all, she just shouts back at the man. I absolutely hate going to her house.  When I knock on the front door I can feel him staring at me from outside.

When my dad was alive, he used to do a bit of decorating in her house and he used to hear people talking upstairs and calling him - why did no one tell me before I house sat - I was NOT impressed!

I have more if anyone's interested but don't want to bore you all


----------



## hannah87 (15 October 2010)

I want to hear more Luckylou!!


----------



## Gucci_b (15 October 2010)

chestnuttymare said:



			It's not the dead you should be afraid of, it's the living!!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this... Has any one any photo's!!!! 
 I also had a few experiences of strange going on's..in a house I used to live in, like photo's on the wall flying off and the odd unexplained noise, and once when i walked into a bedroom was like walking into a freezer, so much so that I walked in and out a good few times that night as I knew I wasn't imaging it. Some one once told me to place a glass of water out side the area and if if ripples, then you no!!! I never did as i didn't want to confirmed what I already knew.


----------



## luckylou (15 October 2010)

hannah87 said:



			I want to hear more Luckylou!!
		
Click to expand...

Cool ok 

I was with my dad when he died and about an hour after I called my OH to let him know and he had been asleep when I called.  A bit later that day he seemed a bit on edge and in the end told me that he'd had a dream just before I called him that my dad came to him and told him to look after me. It would have been around the time that he'd died.  A year later I went to see a medium and my dad came through and told me that he had visited my OH

My mum always feels my dad is around.  She'll go to bed make sure all the doors are closed and in the morning they're all open, she felt him hug her once too.

A couple of weeks after he died my brother phoned my mum but my dad answered!! All he was was hello but my brother swore it was definitely him.  Again when I went to see the medium she said to me "Someone thought your dad spoke to them?  He wants to let you know he did.

My sister also felt my dad was around and he used to come and sit next to her when she was in bed, she used to see the indentation and everything.

By this time, I was feeling pretty p*ssed off, thinking that he didn't want to visit me and I got quite upset about it and I had a dream that I was talking to him, it was so vivid, so real.  Then my bathroom cabinet just randomly started opening.  I would clean my teeth, shut the cabinet, jump in the shower, when I got out it would be open.  First of all I thought it was just me but then I started making certain that it was shut and it would still happen. Then it just stopped but once I was looking in the mirror of the cabinet and someone just rapped on the side of it ... twice - I like to think it was my dad as only that day I had been discussing the fact that my dad doesn't come see me.

I'm very interested in the spiritual world and stuff and I know they can hear our thoughts and stuff and once I said to my dad (in my head) if you're about send me a white feather.  When thinking this I just imagined a white feather would just float down in front of me, well no, it didn't quite happen like that lol when I went to poo pick my horses there were loads of white feathers on the ground 

Hope I didn't bore you guys


----------



## Gucci_b (15 October 2010)

Also a few times at work in the hospital on the night shift. A "something" walked straight across my path and another time we just had our break and took some thing back to the ward and saw a white/gray figure stand opposite an empty patients bed, can't explain what it was, as I don't no myself but it stood there for a min or so. It never scared me, but i wasn't in any rush to go back in there that night...


----------



## sonjafoers (15 October 2010)

My husband & I moved into a rented house a few years back & we did have some problems with what can only have been a ghost.

I have always believed in ghosts etc but my husband totally hasn't, he used to take the mick out of me if this sort of thing ever came up in conversation and he was absolutely adamant such things didn't exist.

To cut a long story short the strange happenings centred mainly around the bathroom in this house which was opposite our bedroom, and my husband used to be a plumber so once he realised such things couldn't be given a logical explanation he got really scared. When we were woken up in the middle of the night he would send me out to deal with it whilst he hid under the covers.

One night when we had been woken for about 4 nights in a row he totally flipped, jumped out of bed naked and grabbed my bright pink dressing gown. Then he ran downstairs to the kitchen and came back up brandishing the biggest kitchen knife we had screaming "right, I'm ready for you now so come out". I couldn't do anything for laughing, he is an ex Royal Marine and not a small person, so to see this macho man running round in my dressing gown absolutely petrified was hilarious.

It didn't make any difference as the activity still carried on and needless to say we moved out shortly afterwards! The strange thing was though it only ever happened whilst my husband was home, when he was away I used to go to bed saying "please don't do anything tonight" and it wouldn't. Perhaps it just liked to see my husband in the dressing gown


----------



## Chestnuttymare (15 October 2010)

Gucci_b said:



			Ditto this... Has any one any photo's!!!! 
 I also had a few experiences of strange going on's..in a house I used to live in, like photo's on the wall flying off and the odd unexplained noise, and once when i walked into a bedroom was like walking into a freezer, so much so that I walked in and out a good few times that night as I knew I wasn't imaging it. Some one once told me to place a glass of water out side the area and if if ripples, then you no!!! I never did as i didn't want to confirmed what I already knew.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mean that they don't exist but that they rarely mean any harm. A few do and it is true that if you are afraid they will feed off that. It is all about energy and fear produces its own negative energy so can make things worse.  The best thing to do is to stay calm and tell them to leave now, that they can't frighten you.  You can learn to protect yourself too, it's not too difficult. 
Elm, I think it is a good idea for you to speak to someone and get the house 'cleansed' (don't mean get mrs mop in lol). I think you know you know you have a problem and could do with a bit of help.

some fabby stories here though. People are becoming much more spiritually aware now too and are much less closed minded.


----------



## Doncella (15 October 2010)

Love the old bloke telling people to eff off.  Nothing quite so violent.  Was at a haunted yard once.  We had a brush for knocking off the dust and cobwebs from the window sills above the feed bins.  The bins were in a corridor leading off the 'coach house' stables, this was at an angle to the door which meant that if one was in the stables or the yard only the first couple of feet of the corridor was visible.  Back to the brush, it was old with proper bristles also it was like a brush pan brush but with an unusually long handle, it disappeared, neither Manda nor myself could find it anywhere.  Then one winters night Manda was setting fair the coach house stables and I was at the other end of the yard when she called me.  She had seen a bare arm banging the brush against the door frame, the brush never reappeared.
One night at the same yard I was locking up, the tack room was above the coach house stables (so-called because that was where the carriages were kept) I went up stairs for a final look round and there was something very malevolent lurking in that loft.  It's giving me goose bumps writing about it and this was 33 years ago.  I was down the stairs and the lights out so fast.
The building had been the coach house and stables to a long demolished great house but I never knew the real history of the place.


----------



## tinkandlily (15 October 2010)

Some great stories since last night 

One night i was babysitting for my cousin, and after putting the kids to bed i settled down to watch t.v, about half an hour later i heard banging, like the kids were playing, so i went to tell them to get back to bed, but they were out cold!!! they were not pretending, they were 2 and 1!!! so didn't do that yet, i had never been so scared in my life, i was on my own at 1 in the morning, and my cousin wasn't back till 2!! i hated going their every weekend, there would always be noises, and was glad when i stopped.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (15 October 2010)

My parents moved into a brand new house in the mid 80's, when I was a teenager.  They had picked the plot, seen the house built.  My mother had played in that field as a child, it was a green site on the edge of a cliff overlooking Plymouth.  I was never happy in the sitting room of the house, especially if I was there alone, didn't like looking down the far end of the room (sitting room diner, so long and thin) but put my unease down to being a normal teenager, and I never saw or felt anything (although I'd had many paranormal experiences in the past).  Many years after I left home, my mother rang me very excited - she had seen in the area I was pretty windy about a ghost - just the head of an elderly lady, in a poke bonnet!

I've not seen anything in the house I live in with my OH, although a friend has seen a Retriever dog in the house, but I do see things at work, out of the corner of my eye, always seems to be a man going about his daily work - our shop used to be a sawmills, maybe I should do some research into it.


----------



## Anuka (15 October 2010)

Some of these are quite scary :/ i won't be able to sleep now


----------



## ElliePippa (16 October 2010)

Its not really scary, but it is quite 'odd', and im not exaggerating this at all, its also very sad so....

A few years ago, my great grandma, who was 99 was is hospital, basically waiting to die  she was unconcious, had a cancer etcetcetc..
On a monday morning, I woke up with a start in the middle of night, for no real reason, looked at the clock, and it said '2:00 am', didnt think anything of it, so just went back to sleep.

The next morning, while we were all having breakfast, Dad got a phonecall to say his grandma had died at 2:00 am that morning in her sleep- which was a bit freaky..
Anyway, at the same time, my cousin was very heavily pregant, and at the time I had woken up the night before, she had also woken up at 2:00am, and said to her husband, that the baby felt like it had moved and something wasnt right. A few days later the baby was stillborn, and had suffocated in the womb as a result of a sudden movement 

It was really horrible, and very strange, for the next few weeks I kept on waking up at 2:00 am, and last year and this year I woke up at the same time on the same night my Nana had died 

And another 'creepy' one..
Our really good family friends told us this one. When they had their daughter (eleanor) one night, when she was about 14 months old, her mum had put her to bed. On the floor next to her cot, was a pile of books (no one had tidied them away) So eleanor was in bed, and then they heard her crying, her mum came back upstairs and they pile of books was stacked perfectly in a tower :O

There was also a clock in her room, and on a simaler occasion, eleanor had been crying, and her mum came in, and the two clocks hands were twisted together!

I've been up at the stables once one evening, and above the stables is a hayloft, anyway i was just mucking out the bed, when i heard big footsteps moving across-now we are not at a livery yard, and im the only horsey person in my family, so I ran down to the house, tolf my dad that someone had broken in to the stables, we came back up, and Noone was there, we are in an area where from the barn, you can see anyone for a round mile, noone was running out or anything...

Our house isnt really spooky, but its is over 600 years old! The garage as old gravestones built into it, and whilst mending one of the old walls in the house, we've found a very old mouldy bible, a mans cap thing and a old leather shoe..creepy!

keep them coming!!


----------



## tinkandlily (16 October 2010)

ElliePippa said:



			Its not really scary, but it is quite 'odd', and im not exaggerating this at all, its also very sad so....

A few years ago, my great grandma, who was 99 was is hospital, basically waiting to die  she was unconcious, had a cancer etcetcetc..
On a monday morning, I woke up with a start in the middle of night, for no real reason, looked at the clock, and it said '2:00 am', didnt think anything of it, so just went back to sleep.

The next morning, while we were all having breakfast, Dad got a phonecall to say his grandma had died at 2:00 am that morning in her sleep- which was a bit freaky..
Anyway, at the same time, my cousin was very heavily pregant, and at the time I had woken up the night before, she had also woken up at 2:00am, and said to her husband, that the baby felt like it had moved and something wasnt right. A few days later the baby was stillborn, and had suffocated in the womb as a result of a sudden movement 

It was really horrible, and very strange, for the next few weeks I kept on waking up at 2:00 am, and last year and this year I woke up at the same time on the same night my Nana had died 

Click to expand...

Oh no thats horrible


----------



## SusannaF (16 October 2010)

One for the spooky thread?




			The view from the farmhouse kitchen window slithers north through an embroidery of ragged conifers and tussocked fields to the Pentland Hills. This was the setting for Amy's first dream, in which her horse, George, spoke to her, saying: "Are you ready to film? Because I am going to die." The situation and the sentiment were so shocking that Amy woke up.

Four years on, she peers through the kitchen window. "It was freezing, and I was stumbling about outside with the reality of the dream so strong inside me. "I went into the wood and found George in a clearing. He had died of a heart attack."
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bumblebee_ (16 October 2010)

bump


----------



## brighteyes (16 October 2010)

I used to live in a house that for some reason I never felt happy or comfortable and sometimes I was just plain terrified. I had my worst nightmares there and always felt a darkness and dislike.  One night I even felt that thing where the bed goes down like someone is sitting on it - awful and I was nearly sick with fear.  I have never seen anything remotely ghostly there or anywhere but I did hear subsequently the house was haunted.  It didn't surprise me in the slightest.  I hated it there.


----------



## Choccy*Dun (16 October 2010)

Not really got a 'ghosty' story but defintely a paranormal one! 

Last month my Nan passed away in hospital at around 6.50pm, and I was there along with my mum and aunt. Obviously we were all devestated and didn't ring to tell the rest of the family until quite a bit later on. However, my mum received a text at about 7.00pm from her cousin (my Nan's niece - they were very close) saying "I'm so sorry, at least she's at peace now."
This lady has always claimed to possess the ability to 'see things', and to be honest I was always incredibly sceptical until last month! We later asked how she could possibly have known, and she said that my Nan had visited her after her passing. Now I definitely believe her and the possibility for life after death as in my mind there's just no way on this Earth that there is rational explanation for how she knew what had happened in 10 minutes before we'd even got over the immidiate shock!

Another thing she said to me recently when I voiced my previous sceptisism is how do we know that we don't see ghosts all the time? How do you know that the people you're walking down the highstreet with or the person you pass in the woods is physically here? That's how she described how her ability to see and communicate with those that have passed on. Bit of a brain teaser!! Anyway, as a previous poster said, I think it serves to be open minded ....


----------



## mulledwhine (16 October 2010)

^^^^^^^^, I have heard that before aswell, that you may see people in the street.

I often see shadows walking behind me in the kitchen????, have never thought anything about it until this post when I asked someone who goes to ' spooky church' and they told me that this is a sign of a sensitive!!!!!!

Not sure which way I swing, but I am not preapred to poo poo it


----------



## Choccy*Dun (16 October 2010)

daisydo that made me chuckle, "spooky church"!

I completely agree with you though, I've had similar questionable experiences, so definitely wouldn't write the concept off as rubbish! Particularly after reading all the other forum members' stories...


----------



## mulledwhine (16 October 2010)

^^^, LOL you made me laugh as well, that someone else thought that, that phrase is funny ( no disrespect), i guess no one really knows for sure until we are gone!!!! in which case I will haunt my daughter , and then tell everyone that life does excist, until then I guess we have to have faith


----------



## Crazy Friesian (16 October 2010)

My dad passed away in July at his home 100 miles away. The other day I swear I smelt cigarette smoke. it is a private yard at home, surrounded by farmland. There was no-one around, no cars / people / cyclists gone past recently on the road etc.

I went hunting for "an explanation" but couldn't find anything to explain it...


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (16 October 2010)

I used to smell cigarette smoke after my grandad passed away, he smoked Old Holborn roll ups, not your agerave cigarette, and no one else in the family smoked.  I never thought much of it, as a child and teenager I'd seen ghosts, and so it didn't seem that strange.  I think my mother and grandmother also had smelt it, my mother has also seen ghosts.


----------



## Hollycat (16 October 2010)

Choccy*Dun said:



			Another thing she said to me recently when I voiced my previous sceptisism is how do we know that we don't see ghosts all the time? How do you know that the people you're walking down the highstreet with or the person you pass in the woods is physically here? That's how she described how her ability to see and communicate with those that have passed on. Bit of a brain teaser!! Anyway, as a previous poster said, I think it serves to be open minded .... 

Click to expand...

I do remember once sitting on the tube in London on a quiet day and a women along the carriage from me just dissapeared.  She was dressed in an old fashioned hat (which is what made me look across at her) though her dress didn't seem that old fashioned and she was quite smart and youngish (about 40). She looked directly at me, smiled and just dissapeared.  The funny thing is I didn't feel freaked out or scared by it.

I also have had a very heavy loft hatch move in a new house (no open windows or cross draughts and I was the only person with keys). It completely lifted itself off its secure wooden nest and into the loft (house was on an old bomb site in east london).  I also saw a UFO along with lots of other people on a busy road. 

I have seen lots of strange things and felt lots of strange things.  I often feel something small cuddleing into me in bed and I think its my cat but when I look they are both elsewhere.  It doesn't feel scarey though. Its a pet of some sort and its nice


----------



## Hacked_Off (16 October 2010)

Crazyfriesian said:



			My dad passed away in July at his home 100 miles away. The other day I swear I smelt cigarette smoke. it is a private yard at home, surrounded by farmland. There was no-one around, no cars / people / cyclists gone past recently on the road etc.

I went hunting for "an explanation" but couldn't find anything to explain it...
		
Click to expand...

That's quite strange. I've had a similar experience with the smelling cigarette smoke. No one close to me has passed away but i've felt things in my house like people standing next to me and presences in some of the rooms etc. So anyway, a few weeks ago i was downstairs at night watching tv on my own, and all of a sudden the air next to me went cold and all i could smell was cigarette smoke, even though no one in my house smokes :/ It didn't feel evil or angry, it actually felt quite sad and i was a bit freaked out. Didn't watch tv on my own at night for at least a week.


----------



## Debz87 (16 October 2010)

I was chatting with the other half one day in the kitchen and we keep all our electrical stuff on top of our stack freezer like hairdryers, iron etc.
We were there for 10 mins then the iron and hairdryer flew across to the other side of the room right before our eyes! If it had fallen off it would have just dropped straight off the edge down.
Also one day I was on my own and catching up on the housework in our flat, the landlord has loads of pictures in frames up the hallway stairs, i heard a massive crash and glass smash, went to have a look and one of the pics had come off the wall, the weird thing was the hook was still in the wall and the string was still intact!


----------



## bumblebee_ (17 October 2010)

bumpidy bump bump


----------



## jesterfaerie (17 October 2010)

bump


----------



## JessandCharlie (17 October 2010)

Bump


----------



## Trotting (17 October 2010)

I once woke up in the middle of the night to find a man standing at the side of my bed, with a towel wrapped around his lower half. We just stared at each other for a long time, he faded slightly before walking out of my door. I didn't feel scared though and being about 10, I should have. 

I quite often have dreams that are quite normal but, have a weird feeling to them.
In the morning the first thought that pops into my head is always ".......... has died" or "...... is really ill"
I used to ignore my future-telling sleeps but after having the same stuff occur for both deaths of my guinea pigs, hamster, the colic of a horse and also the diagnosis or cancer along with the death of my Aunty, I now strongly believe my head.


----------



## blond1 (17 October 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=391598

This thread reminds me of another which was in SB a few months ago. Link is above - hope it works.


----------



## bumblebee_ (17 October 2010)

bump


----------



## becstew (18 October 2010)

When I was about 11 at a sleepover one of the girls brought a ouija board. Me & a few others refused to join in but about 10 of them did it. Now the glass was moving but at the time I honestly just thought it was them pushing it. I remember it went really icy cold & the wind-chimes in the room started blowing even though the windows were all closed. Half of the girls saw a face at the window...all of the girls ran at the same time! One of the scariest things ever, the family had to have the house blessed but they never went into detail about what happened after that night.

Also last year I was in the bath at my ex boyfriends house & I swear down someone said hello. I could not move with fear. I hated that house, always got a strange feeling when I was alone upstairs.


----------



## sykokat (18 October 2010)

Bumpity bump!!!


----------



## bumblebee_ (18 October 2010)

cougar said:



			Bumpity bump!!! 

Click to expand...


 lol  ditto!!!!


----------



## cindars (18 October 2010)

One of the most unsettling moments I've had was at Berry Pomeroy Castle had no idea it was haunted but OH wanted to take a picture of me looking out of the prison cell window I had to go up into a tower cross floor and down into cell, ok, started to come back across the tower (internal) to get to the outer door and the most dreadful feeling came over me I knew if I looked back I would see something.  Lady in the refreshment place said yep that was the haunted bit and the people who worked there knew when there was activity as the air became in her words "alive".

Another place full of dread in the witchcraft museum in Boscastle but the OH strolled through whilst I galloped ahead pleased to get out.  Truely oppresive.


----------



## fatpiggy (18 October 2010)

OK, some more of my own experiences.  From my earlier message about my grandmother and father, after dad died, I was in one of those bargain bookshops and as I walked past the corner at the back of the shop several small paperbacks fell on the floor. I picked them up to put them back on the shelf and noticed that they were individual horoscope books, you know, about a particular sign of the zodiac. The ones that had fallen on the floor were Cancer - my dad's star sign.  

A few years before dad died, he and mum went away for the 25th wedding anniversary and I was house and pet sitting (I think I was about 17). It was the middle of the evening and i had locked all the doors (the house was quite isolated and out in the countryside) and was watching TV with the cat on my lap.  Directly above me (in mum and dad's bedroom) there was an almighty crash. I got the rolling pin (ha!) from the kitchen and went upstairs fully expecting to see the wardrobe had fallen over or something, as the crash had been that loud, but there was nothing out of place. I even looked up in the roof space but there was nothing to account for it at all.  I wasn't particularly frightened, just perplexed.  Thinking about it now, the only other thing was that we had a coffin-trap  in the landing floor which came through in the scullery ceiling. The stairs were a bit of a trial and all our upstairs furniture went up through it - very useful.  Could it have been this being lifted up and slammed down?

More recently, I used to keep my horse at a riding school which had an indoor arena. My stable back wall was the wall of the arena and there were one or two small gaps I could see right though.  I used to feed my horse in there in the mornings as she had seizures and it was a safe place for her just in case. I left her munching away happily and went back to my stable to muck out. There was no-one else around - it was a Sunday morning. A few minutes later I heard wooden jump poles being pinged as though someone was trotting over them. I checked the indoor and she was still standing around quietly.  Shortly after I distinctly heard a jump being knocked down and crashing to the ground and rushed around in a  panic to find my horse dozing quietly at the point furthest away from the back of her stable.  There were one or two plastic poles and a set of those plastic wavy wings for multi-height jumps and absolutely no wooden poles or wings whatsoever.  Some time later I did tell the school owner and she told me that one of their showjumpers had been put down in the indoor.  I never saw anything and my horse seemed completely untroubled,but I know what I heard!


----------



## Leg_end (18 October 2010)

Ive got a couple of stories for you..

First my mum has always said to me that I must never ever do a ouija board and I never have but she refused to tell me why when I was younger. I could tell it was something bad as she was genuinely petrified and begged me not to do it. When I was older she told me that her and some friends had done when as teeneagers and the glass had gone nuts in the middle and later that night the house burnt down with her friend and all her family inside 

Second story is when my horse Devlin died I had a communicator 'speak' to him. She said he would come and visit me and would let me know he was around by moving something. At the time I just agreed and took it with a pinch of salt and sort of forgot about it. A week or so later I was sitting in my front room with my housemate and we had a coffee table with 2 roses type tins stacked on top of one another. Eastenders was just starting and the top tin moved up onto its side, rolled off of the bottom tin, off the table and across the floor and stopped at my feet. I just smiled and said 'Hi Dev'  A few times after this I was having a bath with some candles and all the candles blew out and then relit about 30 seconds later - Devlin again


----------



## bumblebee_ (18 October 2010)

awh bless


----------



## Crazy Friesian (18 October 2010)

A few years ago we lived in a house that was known to have "someone else living there" The "someone else" was the doctor who lived there and was responsible for the TB hospital down the valley. The patients used to come up to the house to work because the air was supposedly so clean up there. One of the things they did was to build the walls surrounding the land. It was really unusual because it looked like a castle wall with big topping stones. My OH and I couldn't move one of those together as fit healthy people so the mind boggles if you were not totally sound of wind!!!! 

When we first moved in I had a strange feel about the house. Not uncomfortable exactly, just different. The cat we had then WOULD NOT settle. He was petrified. (This was before I knew anything about the house - not being from the local area) Just as a long shot, one evening, I sat i the kitchen and "had a chat" Basically saying that if there was anyone there, not to worry. We loved the house as much as they must have. That we were a family and that included the cat. Please could they leave the cat alone. That night the OH remarked how much calmer Sam was... I never felt scared or worried. The next door neighbour (what used to be the servants cottage) used to tell me that they used to hear children playing upstairs as though they were playing with wheeled toys across a wooden floor. She would go upstairs ad her own kids were asleep.

You would also regularly feel a cold draught go through a blocked up doorway (in what was the lounge) into the cottage.

One day when me and OH were sitting in the lounge, on 2 different chairs, we both looked over to the door at the same time  and I even said "Oh so you have come down to join us then" thinking it was the cat that we had recently taken in. He had been a very anti-social as had been through a lot before he came to live with us.

There was nothing there. But we both swore that we saw a black cat come in the door and walk behind the sofa! We concluded that it must have been Cleo, my little (also black) cat that I lost a year before to FIV. OH said he saw her a few times after that. It was almost like she was just checking on Milo and that once she knew things were ok, she left.


----------



## Laura1234 (18 October 2010)

Okay, I have a few spooky things.

My Mum says she has seen a few things.
An ex-boyfriend of mine died from a heart defect, we had split up a few years before, were both young, nothing serious, but I went to his funeral.  The day after he died I think (long time ago) my Dad and I went out.  When we returned, Mum was really upset and in tears.  She said she had seen him.  She had heard the back door, and turned to look thinking it was us arriving, then had seen the figure of him walk past the frosted glass panel that seperated the lounge from the dining room.  That really freaked me out, as she went and investigated and there was no-one there!

She has heard the cat's bell a few times, and so have I, and when we lost our first cat a few days later I felt him jump on the bed, which was really comforting.

Apart from hearing the cats bell and feeling him on the bed, I have not really seen anything, but have in the corner of my eyes, If you know what I mean, but I have predicted deaths/illness through dreams.  I dreamt of our cat and knew it was not good.  I phoned my Mum and asked her what was wrong with the cat, and she said how do I know, and I said I dreamt about her.  Mum said she had gone to the vets and they think she may have kidney problems.  A few weeks later she was pts :-(
The other one was our shetland.  I dreamt about him and he had to be pts the next day :-(
I don't normally dream about any of our animals, so know when I have had a bad dream and that it may mean something.

I will try to think of more spooky stuff.


----------



## Seahorse (18 October 2010)

A few years ago I lived on the tiny Italian island of Procida, on the island there is an old prison that was abandoned. Me, my boyfriend and an italian guy we were mates with managed to get in through the fence and have a look around.
It was so eerie, there was definitely a horrible atmosphere there, we went to the old chapel and looked in the guards hut at the end of the exercise area, there still was the book where they signed out the guns and stuff and I'm sure the last date was 1988. 

We went into the cells, and I was terrified. I had this awful feeling that the door would shut and lock us in there. I was too scared to stay in there but too scared to wait outside, never been so scared in my life.
We were someone's cell that had pictures of horses on the wall and letters that had been written to him on his bedside table along with his knife, fork and spoon! It was like someone just said one day everybody out and they left all their things behind!

Nothing happened but the whole place was spooky and the lads wanted to go there at night!!
We went back again but where we got in the fence had been repaired.


----------



## mollichop (18 October 2010)

Leg_end said:



			First my mum has always said to me that I must never ever do a ouija board and I never have but she refused to tell me why when I was younger. I could tell it was something bad as she was genuinely petrified and begged me not to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Mine too, but I didn't listen 

A group of girls at my secondary school made one and took it out onto the school playing fields one lunchtime. We were lying belly down playing with it and contacted someone called Julie. We all agreed not to ask when/how we would die or who would die first, that sort of thing.

One girl asked her "where are you now?" and I swear, we watched it spell out 'underneath you' 

We have never ran so fast or screamed so loud. A few of the girls had a really hard time mentally after this - would never touch one again.

Mums know best!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (18 October 2010)

Whan I was about 13 (maybe a bit younger I'm not sure)  the courtyard where the horses stables were were behind the house.  I'd popped out, pretty late, to check they were OK for hay before going to bed, and I was convinced our horse Twit (yes, his name was Twit) said 'hello' to me.  I could swear that he whispered quite loudly 'hello'.

I ran into the house, and my parents came out to check, but no one was there.  

This worried me for years, as it was so clear.  However now I think about it, and look back more logically, I think the night it happened was windy, and we kept the hay behind Twits stable, which would have been covered by a tarpauling.  I think the wind must have rustled the tarpauling and made it sound like the horse was whispering to me. LOL 

Usually there's a rational reason for everything


----------



## bumblebee_ (18 October 2010)

Now I think about it... ( not sure how true it is) but my friend when I was at school said some people had played it at  her house and the next day her grandad 'fell' out of the top floor window of his flat and died.


----------



## Pipkin (18 October 2010)

Not Ghostly but Sometimes i think of stuff and it happens!!! Same as my mum and gran!

In February i was getting on great in a job and loved it, one night i had a dream i was made redundant...the next day i was made redundant!

I hadnt spoken to a school friend for years and years, a couple of days later she added me on Facebook and moved back from Australia.

This time last year I had a horrible feeling Ayla was going to injure herself...when i went up the stables the next day she had torn her hock to bits.

There`s lots more just nothing really big....just little stuff like seeing someone i havent seen for a while, a certain letter coming etc
Its not like a think of something and it happens, i just have random dreams or something will pop into my head all of a sudden and that happens!!!

A few weeks ago my mum had a dream that a cousin in Ireland was taken Ill, she had a phonecall the next day to say he`d died in the night!

My nan seen her mothers face in a cross in church and had a phonecall to say her mother was seriously ill.

I dont tend to think of good things happening which i quite annoying.....lotto win would be awesome!!!

My OH calls me a witch lol


----------



## cyberhorse (18 October 2010)

We live in a fairly "interesting" house. I suppose it does not help that both my husband and myself are a bit prone to this kind of thing anyhow, but this house has really amplified it. Before we moved here I woke up one morning panicking that it was not safe for him to go to work as it was not safe to travel. I just had a bad feeling and was worried he would have a car accident. As it turns out I was fairly far off the mark, but not completely wrong as this discussion took place at 8am on 9/11. At that point we were open minded sceptics, & then we moved house.

We moved here about seven years ago. On the first day our elderly neighbour said that she was so glad the other people had moved out as they had been terrorizing her. They were very odd and played tricks on her, sneaking in the house to change all the times on her clocks, messing with her car radio so it turned on as she went past our house (still does this in her 3rd car she has now had), and moving things in her house. She also said that both sons camped out in the garden when back from uni and did not sleep in the house "that tent was an eyesore". Needless to say I no longer think they were the ones playing the tricks. As we were decorating that first week the paintbrushes kept leaving the pots and landing at my feet. At that point my OH joked if "they" towed the line and did not scare us they could stay...

They seem to be kind of caretakers of the house. One house sitter left two empty drinks cans out in the lounge and went to bed without tidying up. In the morning he found his cans lined up on landing windowsill right outside his room. TBH if it was my OH I would have done the same so they know my "tidy rules"! Another who we had ask them to be "nice to" as a kind of joking parting when we left for holiday. She arrived and unpacked and there was nothing unusual. When she went back to her room later in the evening she found the bedside light on and a comb and rosary set out for her on the table...

We have seen teaspoons whizzing round in cups like someone is making a drink, I have had a hoover pulled backwards sharply when it was about to fall down the stairs on my head (not a flex cord one so no real explanation there), things move generally, things we are looking for can be put out in very prominent places such as the middle of the floor when we next enter a room, window blinds fixed, showers turn on, pages left open in books, people talking in our room waking us both up at the same time, low whispers in your ear. It never has felt threatening though. My dog plays with someone, we often enter the kitchen as she is putting her toy down at "someone's" feet and is looking up at them to get them to play. The cats also stare at things that are not there often at about the time we feel funny drafts or see kind of fuzzyness on the landing.

About a year ago when decorating I noticed some funny symbols carved in one of the beams. I looked them up and got a result for wicca at that I stopped looking as I was not sure I wanted to know...I am just happy to live with them while they cause no trouble and not rile them. I think TBH on some level I'd miss them if everything went quiet. My Mum has always been a bit funny discussing anything like this as she is Catholic and has been brought up to be scared. However a couple of years ago she admitted the reason we had moved house when I was four was that I had told them about an old lady that came and tucked me up in bed, seemingly I had described the elderly neighbour who had died a few years prior. Makes me wonder if it is the houses or just some people who are prone to it???


----------



## ElliePippa (18 October 2010)

BUMP in the night


----------



## bumblebee_ (19 October 2010)

bump


----------



## Seahorse (19 October 2010)

Well if you watch Ghost Whisperer she says that places aren't haunted people are and ghosts attach themselves to people!


----------



## sarahann1 (19 October 2010)

Not spooky as such, but a few years ago I dreamt about my gran who used to take my hand when I was wee, the press 50p in my hand once she got me home safely. In my dream I was grown up and my gran took my hand  and told me I'd be safe then pressed 50p into my hand, two days later the nursing home called, my gran had died. I'm sure it was her coming to say cheerio. 

I'm sure my flat is haunted too, nothing specific just sometimes you get a feeling someone is watching over everything. I have been told by a psychic I have someone called John looking after me but for some reason I think the ghost in my flat is an old women, I think is fairly stern with me too, sometimes it feels bad, other times more comforting. or maybe I'm just mental!


----------



## fatpiggy (19 October 2010)

Ok, here's another of my experiences. While I was buying my house I dossed at a friend's for a few weeks.  She had a glass door from the lounge into the kitchen (frosted glass).  I kept thinking, while I was watching TV, that out of the corner of right eye I had seen a shadow passing by the glass door. At first I assumed it was a reflection from the TV but I also saw it when I was just reading the paper and the TV was switched off. One day I said to her, I know this is silly but is this house haunted? She said have you been seeing the person who walks by in the kitchen?  The house was only built in the 60s or 70s and it would have been open fields before then. It wasn't frightening and we didn't notice anything else that seemed odd. The cats didn't seem to notice anything at all.  I suppose it could have been caused by cars driving past outside but the blinds of the kitchen windows were usually closed and it didn't happen often enough to tie in with traffic.


----------



## Serephin (19 October 2010)

I used to live i an old pub when I was a child - it dated back to Oliver Cromwell times.  That place scared the life out of me on a regular basis.  I used to see figures shoot acorss the landing, I would feel hands on my shoulders in bed at night, one night they were around my neck so i shouted at it to leave me alone, and whatever it was did.  Loud footsteps would reverberate off the public bar walls complete with an icy cold wind.  Glasses and chairs would move and I would sense a darkness there.  I hated it.

Consequently my first response is to be very afraid about stuff like this!  My Dad felt stuff too.  When my Granddad died, at the cremation, his daughter jumped up and touched the coffin before it was taken behind the curtain, at that point I got a blinding pain in my head and a voice said 'tell her I am alright'.

I have lived in a house that had a wonderful feeling about it, which was such a relief after being afraid for so long in the pub.

I know my Dad protects me now.


----------



## bumblebee_ (19 October 2010)

bumpity bumpity bump bump


----------



## fitzaud2 (19 October 2010)

diamondgeezer said:



			weird!! 
I blame the time of year. spooks are coming out for halloween!!!

I was watching tele on saturday night and nipped to kitchen to put kettle on when i came back the tele was on pause, Hmmm Strange as i dont remember pausing it. Went back into kitchen 2-3 mins later and know that the tele was still on as i was listening too it as walked to kitchen came back in a few mins later and it was paused again!!  Decided to leave the cuppa and opened a bottle of wine as was in on my own.
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what I would have done, I have shivers now, just thinking about it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornish Thoroughbred (19 October 2010)

OMG!!!!
Im sitting in work and everything is starting to make a noise and the ready about the cold draughts the air condictioning just automatically turned itself on o im pretttttttttty freaked out atm.


----------



## bumblebee_ (19 October 2010)

guess what..... BUMP!!!!!


----------



## bumblebee_ (20 October 2010)




----------



## Hippona (20 October 2010)

We've had loads of stuff happen in our current house....its not very old....1940's. OH's family are very psychic, and I've been told I have the ability...I am very intrigued but I do get a bit scared and shut it off so I guess I'm not very 'open' really. 

Our daughter is now 8.....from her being very young she has 'seen' family members come and visit us...people she has never met or seen pictures of but can describe quite clearly. We used to have a little girl come and see my daughter- we don't know who she is but apparantly was attracted to my daughter because she knew she could be seen. It did get bothersome though....we would hear footsteps on the landing, quite loudly- running about. When you would go up to tell the kids off.....fast asleep and dribbling lol. Electrical stuff would switch on and off- new wiring as well. Doors open and close - no amount of jumping on floorboards or wafting of windows could reproduce it. Daughters lightshade would get all tangled up ( it has dangly flowers on and cannot be reached by a small child, even standing on  her bed)...daughter used to get fed up of this, apparantly the little girl would come and fiddle with it. Daughter used to have loads of beads hanging from her bedroom door-knob and you could hear someone quite clearly jangling and fiddling with them. She ( the 'ghost') would also stand behind my son sticking her tongue out and pulling faces at him and laugh because he couldnt see her......Eventually I had to stand in my daughters bedroom and ask her to stop coming so often .....the visits did tail off and we havent heard her for a while. 

Both me and OH used to feel something at the bottom of the stairs- neither said anything to the other for a while...it was a feeling of being watched. The lounge door was a very old fashioned one with glass panels and we would see quite clearly the shape of a man walking down the hallway.....no-one there

Daughter came into the kitchen one day to say that Auntie P had just come in through the front door.......she had died a few days prior to that. Daughter is very matter of fact about it.....for a long while she didnt realise that we didn't see what she was seeing

Also......when I was doing my nurse training on a night shift on a old ward, we saw one of the patients going into the loo ( a man). He wasn't supposed to be up and about as he was on a cardiac  monitor. So I went to tell him to get into bed and I would bring him a wee-bottle. Only he wasn't in the loo.....the monitor alarmed at the moment I realised he wasn't there ....he had had a cardiac arrest and was still in his bed


----------



## bumblebee_ (20 October 2010)

Wow i just love reading these stories incase u didnt notice!!!


----------



## fatpiggy (20 October 2010)

I can't help but say, that to the sceptics who say it is all down to overimagination, draughts, mass hysteria, attention-seeking, auto-suggestion, downright lies, there are an awful lot of perfectly sane, ordinary people,many of whom are almost too embarrassed to relate their experiences to others for fear of ridicule, who clearly have heard or seen, felt or otherwise sensed something which logically cannot be.  A lady I met in hospital told me many stories of her life as a locum publican, running pubs when the usual publican was on holiday, or had left and not yet been permanently replaced. On one occasion she heard the old-fashioned overhead toilet cistern flush when she was completely alone. She went upstairs and the chain was gently swinging. ANYONE who has ever used such a toilet knows what an utterly distinctive sound they make. You just couldn't mistake it for something else. In the same pub she was using the washbasin when she saw in the mirror a man standing behind her. She was so scared she didn't move to turn around to confront him but as she looked at his reflection she said it was as if someone took a thick black pen and scribbled over him and he disappeared.  Why would anyone make that sort of statement up? Interestingly, quite a few years later I read an account of someone who saw an soldier in old-fashioned uniform walking along a dark country lane. He was thinking of offering a lift as the weather was very bad when he described the soldier as being like an image in a puddle and fragmenting and disappearing as if someone had disturbed the water. Can you see the similarity?  A girl I used to work with did evenings in a very ancient pub with Civil War connections. They had awful problems with the gas to the barrels in the cellar being turned off. She said they would go downstairs, turn the gas back on and it was off again before they had got back to the bar!
Finally, one more of my own experiences. I used to live in a ground floor flat which had been built on to the back of an Edwardian house, the whole house being divvied up into flats and bedsits.  I regularly would misplace things like my wallet, keys etc, usually when I was in a hurry to go out (typical!) and they would turn up in really odd places, or somewhere I had already checked 5 minutes before.  One day I was due to drive to a particular field to go camping in Wales and being a lone traveller, I wrote down the route so that I could stick it to the steering wheel and glance at as and when.  I'd done all but the very last stage and put the piece of paper and the big book I was using to lean on, down on the floor beside my foot, with the pen on top, so that I could watch the TV news. When I leaned down to pick up the paper etc to finish the job the pen was completely gone. I looked under the chair, under the seat cushion etc but there was no sign of it so I got another pen and carried on. Then I put it all down on the floor again when I was finished. A while later it was bedtime so I went to pick up the paper and there it was with both pens sat side by side on top!  I regularly used to speak out loud to my "Boggart" and ask it to d*mn well give me back what it had nicked and in fact it accompanied me on that trip as it hid my car keys at the bottom of my sleeping bag one day while I was away from my tent. I had the last laugh though as I'd taken a spare set!  Fortunately it obviously didn't like me THAT much as when I moved a few miles away, it didn't move with me!!  I would be insulted if someone said I was mistaken, lying or whatever. I have a science degree and while I can't see any good reason why ghosts should exist, I also know that we don't have the answers for everything and am proud to say I have an open mind.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (20 October 2010)

fatpiggy said:



			there are an awful lot of perfectly sane, ordinary people,many of whom are almost too embarrassed to relate their experiences to others for fear of ridicule
		
Click to expand...

I've met several people who seemed to be quite relieved to be able to tell someone their ghost stories, once they realise I'm interested in the subject...

I haven't had that many ghost experiences myself, but a few years ago I moved into a new house and when I was sitting watching TV I would feel a cold spot start to develop near my left arm. I lost a bit of weight and had to buy a belt to stop my jeans falling off, I hung the belt on the hook on the back of my living room door ... in the evening while I was watching TV I'd feel the cold spot, then start to get this urge to wrap the new belt around my neck and hang myself with it - I never did! This went on for weeks, until I threw the belt in the bin. The urge to hang myself stopped, and I didn't notice the cold spot so much.


----------



## Tulsi (21 October 2010)

This might be the perfect postscript for this thread.

I intended to post about a strange experience I had while in Bermuda.

Thing is, I wrote out the anecdote, only to be timed out of the log in - which has never happened before. Then it happened again. Then I tried typing message in Notepad and saving it. When I went back to  copy it into the message box, the text was deleted. 

So I took the hint.


----------



## bumblebee_ (22 October 2010)

OMG I went to see Paranormal Activity 2!!!!! Its FAR better than the first one.... a must see  lol


----------



## Laura1234 (22 October 2010)

bumblebee_ said:



			OMG I went to see Paranormal Activity 2!!!!! Its FAR better than the first one.... a must see  lol 

Click to expand...


I watched the first one last night, on my own, oooooohh, so scary!  I sleep nearest the door too, and it took me ages to get to sleep, trying to remind myself it was not real.


----------



## bumblebee_ (26 October 2010)

lol the first one didnt scare me but the second one just kept making me jump!!!! lol


----------



## Laura1234 (26 October 2010)

Oh crikey, I will be a mess then hiding behind my hands when I watch the 2nd one!


----------



## LauraElise (26 October 2010)

My best friend (Katy) grew up in a house with her Mum and 2 sisters which was certainly haunted. From a very young age her older sister would play with a little girl who was scared of the TV and was fascinated by looking at the cars outside as they didn't have them in her time. I have heard childrens footsteps running up and down the second floor corridor and seen the figure of a woman in the house. A photograph which was taken of the family stood on the front doorstep of the house shows a small girl with her hand on the older sisters shoulder.

Whatever these spirits are they acted as protectors to my friend and her family. When Katy was 6 or 7 her mother was in bed asleep. She woke up to a woman whispering, "Fire, fire, fire," in her ear. She got up, went to the childrens room and found Katy had a dangerously high temperature and was very ill. Older sister had an abusive boyfriend in her late teens who awoke to the sensation of a woman lying on top of him with her hands round his throat. He as 6'5" and ran from the house screaming! Alcoholic Uncle described exactly the same thing.

Whilst I am in no doubt the house was haunted I never felt threatened but was very aware something else was in the house. Interesting that the house is on Boggart Lane, an old name for a supernatural spirit. We often wondered whether it was the fact that there were 4 women in the house that attracted these protector spirits.

Can't recall the name of the poster who is thinking about having her house cleansed. My mother is very sensitive and is sure that a house near us is what she calls a "dark house". It seems it is always up for sale, at least every 6 months the sign goes back up, but from the outside is a beautiful house in a lovely area. My Mum won't say any more other than that there are "things" in there that people cannot live with! Poor Mum also gets called a witch! We have viewed many houses before as a family that she has walked in, said no, and walked straight out again just due to the feel in the house.


----------



## bumblebee_ (26 October 2010)

lol laura!!! Go and see it in the cinema


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (26 October 2010)

Tulsi - yes, I think you were being given a big hint.  Best to listen to it!


----------



## Brummyrat (26 October 2010)

Ooh Im so pleased this thread is still going!  I have had a few little things happen to me but could probably be explained but my friend has had a few which can't so I'll tell you hers.  Most notably, a few years ago her and another girl I also knew, rented a three bed house in the Midlands, quite an old house.  One day I met her for lunch and she was scared to death, she said that in the middle of the previous night she'd woken up in the night and seen what she thought was a figure in the darkeness at the end of her bed and had raced out of the room, past it, into her mate's bedroom and slept with her - for the next few days as it turns out.  I calmed her down and convinced her that it was just shadows of the stuff at the end of the bed, stereo, wardrobe etc.  Fast forward about 6 months, she's now with her boyfriend and the incident is forgotten, never mentioned it to him as she believed it was shadows.  She was having breakfast with her mate and her fella came downstairs to join them, he was quite shaken (I know him, not the type to scare trust me) saying that he'd got up in the night to use the bathroom and when he walked back in he felt as thought he'd walked "through" a person standing at the end of the bed   My friend then told him what had happened to her.

As a postscript, he also heard his name being whispered when he was having a lie in one day, got dressed and fled the house.  Lots of other things happened so in the end they ended up having a family friend in who was a medium and she told my mate it was an uncle who had passed away years earlier, only meaning to look after her and was mortified that he'd scared them!


----------



## maxapple (26 October 2010)

This is a fab post.

My dad used to work on a geriatric ward where it wasn't unusual for patients to die. He used to say that firstly you could tell the moment someone had died even if you were nowhere near the person (i.e in another room!) as there would just be change in the 'air'. He also said that when he got this 'feeling' he would know by instinct which room to go and check, bearing in mind this was a ward where everyone was very old and ill, and would always be right about who had passed away.

He also said it was common to find things had moved about in the night / doors opened  / tv turned on etc (all the patients were unable to get out of bed themselves - so had to be someone else doing it!)


----------



## elephant (26 October 2010)

Wow I am so glad that things don't just happen to me!!
When I was a child, I shared a bedroom with my 2 sisters, and we used to be visited every few weeks by a ghost that we called "Charlie", he used to move things, make noises and announce his presence quite loudly, he never scared us though.  My mother and father poo pood this and used to chastise us for mentioning that we had had a visit by him. We lived in that house for 15 years. Upon my mother selling the house she did then say that it in fact was haunted by a young man who had hung himself. 
My sisters and I are still visited by Charlie to this day but on less regular occassions. 

My grandfather died many years ago, he still visits from time to time, he will fill the house with the smell of sweet pipe tobacco, in fact my children can all smell it too. My husband has come in through the front door after returning from work to question who I have had in the house that has been smoking.

Another instance is that my husbands Auntie who he was really close to died quite a few years ago from Cancer, one evening as my husband and I were getting ready for bed I heard a voice say really clearly to me, to tell him that "she was ok and she knew that"! I looked at my husband and repeated what I had been told, his face went white as a sheet and he asked me how I knew what he had been thinking...I told him that his Auntie Patricia told me....with this he started to shake with tears filling his eyes. His Aunt was always known fondly as Toni but her first name was Patricia, I never knew this!! My husband was thinking of her and felt really bad that he was not able to visit her in the hospice before she died quite suddenly, he wanted her to know that he loved her and still missed her to this day!!

We also used to run a pub in Lincolnshire, everyday something would happen, go missing, crash and break, doors slam in the middle of the night, glasses chinking at 4am in the morning. Our bed used to shake, objects would hurl themselves at us, we would be pinched, glasses spin on their own, the gambling machine would light up and spin whilst unplugged, the list goes on and on. We were there for 8 months until we heard out 12 year old son scream with terror in the middle of the night, he had been woken by a noise and heard footsteps on the landing, he said that they were really heavy footsteps like someone was carrying something heavy. The footsteps stopped outside his room and then he saw his door handle spin from side to side, the door opened slowly and what came in was heavy black mist....he screamed the place down... we left a week later heaving a big sigh of relief! 

In my bedroom I have been woken at night by the presence of someone, sometimes they have perched on the end of the bed and I have woken as I have felt my toes crush. Other times they have made noise looking through the warbrobes which has woken me up, each time I see the same old lady. My husband thought that I was talking complete nonsense until one night when he woke to the noise himself, he turned on the light to see an old lady stooped over the bedside dresser, within a few seconds she faded away in front of his eyes. Lol he instantly woke me up in hysterics


----------



## Vindaloo (26 October 2010)

I have sat here and read every single post.  Good on you for starting such a great topic but am now covered in goosebumps despite the plus 30 degrees temp here in India.  Have had my own experiences with the not too be explained easily.  Something on the bed, chimney sweep at the base of my bed and the house which gave me lovely flower smells but HATED my then oh and rattled the metal clothes hangers in an empty wardrobe so badly that he left and went to his mothers!  I tend to be a massive sceptic (hope I spelt that right) but there really are too many stories which simply cannot be explained away and I have no rational explanation for the things that have happened to me soooo, guess I have to be a believer.

Am tired and want to go to bed but now will wait up for hubby to come home... :-(


----------



## sykokat (26 October 2010)

I can't believe my lil thread is still going!!  keep em coming!!


----------



## Vindaloo (26 October 2010)

LOVE your doby.  Lost mine Dec last year. Now he would be a ghost I would LOVE to see. x


----------



## Brontie (26 October 2010)

Well, Ouija boards. As others say, don't go there. My mother told me a story, of her and her friends doing it. They contact one of the girls deceased father. Or so they thought. It turned out to be quite a sinister spirit posing as said girls father. Anyway, fast forward a couple of hours, the put the board away and either went to sleep, or went home and asleep (She doesn't like talking about it either) apparently, one person woke up covered in scratches from head to toe, and another woke up with a broken arm... 

On my mums side of the family, we have a 'family' of three. My great grandparents, and their son, (My great uncle) anyway, everytime of these has passed away, the night of the funeral our lights have flashed, and blinkered. It's the only time they do it, they've never done it before apart from these nights. It's nice to know that they were there with us.

And my hairdresser was saying of a time a friend of his did it, the ghost told her that she would miscarriage, and she did. She was freaked out, and went back to the ghost who told her it was "now or never" with regards to having a child. She went, and got pregnant, (Or was already pregnant) and she had the baby, and the doctors told her, that after that baby, she'ld never be able to have children again...

A lot of these are condensed down as I can't remember all of it,


----------



## tinkandlily (26 October 2010)

bumblebee_ said:



			OMG I went to see Paranormal Activity 2!!!!! Its FAR better than the first one.... a must see  lol 

Click to expand...

What are they like?? i want to see them, but they'll probably keep me up for weeks  
i'm such a big wimp


----------



## christi (26 October 2010)

Here goes ...

18 months ago i awoke  in the morning to find the Very Large and heavy picture on the wall at  the bottom of our bed was not on the wall , it was on the floor but at the bottom of the other wall in the room about 5 Ft away, i woke my husband and asked if he had heard it fall off the wall over night  ( as it would have made a very loud noise due to the weight of it ) but he had not heard a sound and neither had i ... i turned to him and said "If i didnt know any better id say someone has Died " he said to me  " Not to be so silly, see you woman, Honestly  "  i then got ready etc , went out in my car drove about 10 miles and when i approached the area where i get mobile phone signal , my mobile was bleeping like mad ,,, stopped the car , listened to the messages and it was my best friend telling me to go to her as  her husband who was 39 had died very very suddenly during the night ! he was a  fit and healthy chap.

 RIP J X


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (26 October 2010)

Pictures jumping off walls seems to be a theme with death, it has happened in our family many times.  

Any more stories?  I'm going to start asking my customers for tales to tell on here!


----------



## sykokat (26 October 2010)

Dougalsmum-I love my dobie too although I do feel that she is sometimes possessed!!! :0 lol. Cx


----------



## gabbypinkjessica (26 October 2010)

I have had a few funny experiences that I can't explain.

Whoever it was who was saying 'how do you know if the people you see in the street are real' earlier in the thread; 
Apparently when I was a kid, I used to tell my mam about other people and say things like 'look at that woman with that funny buggy' or 'why is that man wearing such a funny hat?' and there was no one there like I had described, but I would clearly describe a woman in victorian dress pushing an old fashioned pram, or a man walking along in top hat and tails.  She thought I had an overactive imagination, and thought nothing of it, until I began waking her up in the night and ask her to 'ask the lady in my room to stop knitting' as the click of her needles would keep me awake.  Of course, she would come in and there was no one there, but I described a woman in a rocking chair in a black shawl knitting as she rocked back and forth.  Again, she took no notice until some years later, an elderly lady came to the house saying she had lived there with her mother until her mother's death years before and could she have a look around.  Needless to say, her mother had had my room and used to sit knitting late at night in her rocking chair as she didn't sleep well.  My mother nearly died of fright, and it made her wonder if the other things I had said were also true.

When I was 17 I got a job working on a yard, and some strange things happened there too.  The yard and the groom's cottage (that the stable manager lived in) were really old, but the big house had been demolished years before and replaced with a modern bungalow up on the hill overlooking the drive.
 Once, I had gone down to the kitchen to get some hot water to clean tack, and you had to walk through the old dairy to get to the kitchen.  The dairy was just a long room with some tables and chairs in it that we used as a lecture room.  It had two big heavy outside doors with latches, and then the kitchen was a little room on the end with a sliding door with a pane of glass in it.  As I walked into the dairy (latching the door behind me cos it used to bang), a woman was sitting on a table wearing a sidesaddle habit (not that weird, we did do occasional sidesaddle lessons). I smiled but I didn't recognise her so walked into the kitchen to fill my bucket. I was wondering if she was a new client, but thought I hadn't seen a sidesaddle lesson on the list, and as the bucket was filling I leaned back to look through the glass window in the door to see if I could think who she was. I got the shock of my life, cos she was just staring at me as if she knew I was going to look through the window. I felt really scared for no reason and went back to my bucket which was full.  I gave myself a little talking to, saying 'don't be so ridiculous, it was just coincidence, and now she will think you are really rude'.  So I pulled myself together, and picked up my bucket, ready to talk to her and find out who she was riding so I could tack up. I pushed the door open, and she had vanished, nobody there. There is no way she could have opened either of the dairy doors without me hearing! I was really freaked out, but went back up the yard and asked who needed to be tacked up for the sidesaddle lesson.  My boss said there wasn't any sidesaddle lessons that day, and what was I on about.  I said 'well there must be a mistake, there was someone in a sidesaddle habit down in the dairy, she must have come on the wrong day'. My boss sighed and said ' oh, she is back then is she?'.  Turns out a figure of a woman in a blue habit had been seen around the yard before, and seemed to really hate the young girl grooms and haunt them from time to time.  The story was that she was the governess from the big house, who fell for one of the grooms at the yard, who killed herself after catching him at it in the barn with one of the girl grooms...... Spooky!  I didn't see her again though.

Another time, my lovely horse (still with me now) was turned out in the field behind the bungalow (that I mentioned earlier, that my boss lived in. Her parents had built it in the 60s when they were farming there).  My horse was grazing with the others, and I went to catch her so I could ride in my lunch break.  I led her along the fence line towards the gate, but as we came to the back of the bungalow, she started freaking out, going totally mental and just refusing to walk on, rearing and pulling backwards.  She looked genuinely in fear, with her eyes fixed on the bungalow.  I eventually had to give up, and walk all the way round the other fenceline, and the whole way she was wildeyed watching the house.
I went back to yard and mentioned this to the yard manager, as it was my bosses' day off.  She checked the date and told me that this day was the anniversary of my bosses' fathers' death.  Apparently he had lost his wife some months before and been struggling to cope without her, and on this particular day he took his shotgun into the bathroom, got in the bath and shot himself.  Makes you wonder what my little horse had sensed.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (26 October 2010)

Whoo, the lady in the sidesaddle habit... I can imagine that, how very frightening!


----------



## JenniferS (26 October 2010)

I saw an apparition/a ghost of a miner with a pickaxe in my bedroom once, I was terrified! It was a blue-ish colour and was fuzzy, a bit like a television and then he used the pickaxe. At that point I went under my bedsheets.
There's a forest behind my house and it's full of bricks, and in a couple of places there's the remains of walls. I also live very near to a country park with a history of mining and lots of pit bings!

Creepy! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Another one, more recently. My first cat died in September 2009 (very suddenly) and in December we got another cat from Cats' Protection. One day I was outside and was talking to my mum. It was a very sunny day, and both of my cats have loved the sun. I asked where Orla (new cat) was, and at the same time saw a cat in the corner of my eye walking past. My mum replied 'Oh she just walked by' (seeing the cat too) and I turned around and there was Orla sleeping on the bench (opposite direction from where the cat had been heading) . My mum and myself were totally convinced we saw a cat, yet Orla was sleeping and had been for a while. I'm sure it was Sasha (first cat) as she loved sitting on the patio (where this cat had been heading) 
It wasn't a neighbours cat or anything either..


----------



## rubyrumba (27 October 2010)

I have finally some time to write some!

When i was 14 my Gran died and the day she died my sister and I went on a riding holiday (It had already been booked and my parents thought it best for us to be away for a week). She lived with us, she had a little granny flat downstairs.
Many years later when i was old enough not to be too terrified they told me about the week after her death.
The sky box was in her room as she was in there most of the time and it changed the channel in the living room too. This kept changing to things she would watch. Her shower was on twice a day, her toilet would flush. My Mum and Dad would smell her and feelher presence. She would be heard shuffling around in the night, the kettle would boil, etc!
My parents had a priest in to bless the house and he said that basically she didn't know she had died, quite sad really, bless her.

A few years ago i bought my OH a trip to Liverpool and stadium tour of Liverpool football club for Christmas. We went on boxing day and stayed in a really old hotel, they told us it was practically empty and there were only a few people staying so the restaurant wasn't opening.
That night when we went to bed, just dropping off and we were both awoken to what sounded like furniture, a big bed perhaps, being dragged across the floor above, back and fore from one end to the other and on a wooden floor. carpets everywhere else in the hotel!! As soon as you turned the lights on it stopped, we looked out of the window to the window above and no lights on. We just thought maybe someone moved something. Falling back to sleep, same again. We decided to put the telly on for a bit. By this time is was about 3am, we were really tired, so tried to get some sleep, as soon as we were drifting off, a bed being dragged back and fore, it was really loud and spooky sounding. We thought why the hell would aanyone move furniture about in the middleof the night? My OH who has NEVER believed in ghosts was starting to get really creeped out too. By about half 4am we were dressed and had everything packed and left!! When it was light we went and asked for a refund for that night as we weren't going back! We stayed at a Toby Carvery place that night instead!! That place was definitely haunted!!


----------



## bumblebee_ (27 October 2010)

tinkandlily said:



			What are they like?? i want to see them, but they'll probably keep me up for weeks  
i'm such a big wimp
		
Click to expand...

 The first one is not that scary just the music makes u think somethings gonna happen but it never really does!! but you have to see the first one to understand the second one!!  Go and rent number one out and watch it then go to the cinema and c the second one  lol


----------



## Lyle (27 October 2010)

When my mum and dad were newly married, they bought a house in a small country town in Victoria. The house was very old, and part of the 'heritage' tourist trail through the town, being one of the original buildings. 

Mum and dad tended to the place, they found a 'sunken' garden beneath the blackberry bushes, dad re built a pergola, and generally they restored it back to what would have been it's former glory. Not long after moving in, they began to notice strange things. Whispers could be heard, and a very distinct gentle 'slap slap' of slow slippered feet shuffling down the hall, things moved and the front room was always cold. Mum and dad asked around, it turned out the daughter of the house's original builder, lived in the house into her old age and eventually died there.

My older brother was soon born, and the strange occurrences grew! Whenever he began to cry at night the light in his room would turn on. It was one where a string is pulled to turn it on, and the string could be seen gently swinging. The light would also turn on briefly, before turning off during the night. Mum was never worried, she always got a 'good' vibe, and thought the old lady's ghost was just checking on my brother  Mum and dad loved that house, and I think the ghost lady appreciated.

Not long after selling, mum received a call from the new owners, asking if mum had heard the whispers and the soft footsteps shuffling down the hall


----------



## bumblebee_ (27 October 2010)

Omg the sidle saddle lady wouldve freaked me out too  lol especially that she was looking straight at u when u looked!!!


----------



## bumblebee_ (27 October 2010)

Lyle said:



			When my mum and dad were newly married, they bought a house in a small country town in Victoria. The house was very old, and part of the 'heritage' tourist trail through the town, being one of the original buildings. 

Mum and dad tended to the place, they found a 'sunken' garden beneath the blackberry bushes, dad re built a pergola, and generally they restored it back to what would have been it's former glory. Not long after moving in, they began to notice strange things. Whispers could be heard, and a very distinct gentle 'slap slap' of slow slippered feet shuffling down the hall, things moved and the front room was always cold. Mum and dad asked around, it turned out the daughter of the house's original builder, lived in the house into her old age and eventually died there.

My older brother was soon born, and the strange occurrences grew! Whenever he began to cry at night the light in his room would turn on. It was one where a string is pulled to turn it on, and the string could be seen gently swinging. The light would also turn on briefly, before turning off during the night. Mum was never worried, she always got a 'good' vibe, and thought the old lady's ghost was just checking on my brother  Mum and dad loved that house, and I think the ghost lady appreciated.

Not long after selling, mum received a call from the new owners, asking if mum had heard the whispers and the soft footsteps shuffling down the hall  

Click to expand...

 i like that one


----------



## Bessieboo (27 October 2010)

Love ready all the stories so I thought I would share mine.

When I was 19 I rented a house off a friend who was going to live in London.  Quite often when I was lying in bed drifting off to sleep I would get a very strong smell of what could only be described as "old people" and at the same time a very strange sensation.  This went on for some time so in the end I mentioned it to my house mate who said she had never noticed it.  However whilst I was decorating my room I asked her to come give me a hand to move a wardrobe.  As we started to do this the smell happened and as we walked accross the room the smell followed us totally freaking both me and my friend out.  Later that week I was fast asleep in my room when all the posters I had put up on my walls fell off the wall together (there must have been at least 4 of them if not more).  That was the last straw for me, I found somewhere new to live.  

Since I've got older other things have happened too but in a much nicer way.  I nursed my mother-in-law whilst she was dying with cancer and since she died she often comes to see me.  When I was viewing my new house before I decided to buy it both  me and my husband became aware of her presence with us and we took this as a positive sign.  Also she often comes and sits on the bottom of my bed (I can actually feel her there).  I know it's her, I can smell her and feel her presence and there is nothing but love coming from her.

On a stranger note I often dream about things that appear to then come true.  I dreamt about a relative dying and it happened.  Dreamt about buying a house in detail which I then went on to do.  Dreamt about helicopters crashing (my ex husband was in the forces at the time) only to have him ring me the next day to let me know that 2 had crashed but that he was not involved and was ok.

Spooky eh?


----------



## Cheiro1 (27 October 2010)

bump! 
I love reading about this, very interesting


----------



## bumblebee_ (27 October 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Kellys Heroes (27 October 2010)

I love reading about these!!
Our uni house we are sure is haunted.
We wake up frequently to someone running up and downstairs at about 6am. We have toilets flushing, lights coming on and doors and kitchen cupboards opening and slamming shut.
Since then, I have had bath taps turning off whilst I am in the bathroom, my car keys have been hidden under my desk (only 2 of us live there and my room had been locked all day), boiler turned off, a horse clothes tipped over and all the recycling cans knocked everywhere.
Also, when my friend stayed she said she felt someone stroking her neck - slapped me I woke up and she thought it was me!
We were watching Paranormal Activity one night with the lights off (as you do!) and at a really quiet part, the TV just shoved itself forwards and the DVD switched off.
Anybody explain that???
We have called him Peter and we say hello to him now and ask him to stop doing things - coincidentally things do stop when we ask!! We think he might just be cheeky - if he was out to hurt us I think he would have done so by now 
K x


----------



## bumblebee_ (28 October 2010)

Spoke to my great nan last night!!!  just need to speak to my nan to c if all the info I got is correct!!!


----------



## Curragh (28 October 2010)

My Dad is very 'old school' and would never admit to any thing daft as ghosts etc...But, after coming  home from work one morning (he worked shifts) he was in quite a state.  He worked as a kilm operator in a factory and was checking the kilm and saw his work mate Dave walk past. He said 'alright Dave' turned back around and carried on. Before realising he got goosebumps and all the hairs on his arms and the back of his neck were up...As he remembered that Dave had died a few days before from cancer.  Dad said he always wore a white shirt, which he was wearing. Dad said he did go back and check but could find no one about. There are only 2 people that work nights on the kilms and he found the other man at the other end of the factory!

After that he had another experience when driving to work for the early shift.  He said he was driving along a lane and there was a really bright light in the middle of the road. He said he carried on driving towards it and it was so bright he had to shade his eyes with his hand. Then it just vanished and as he drove thru the spot where it was, he got shivers all up his spine and goose bumps!  He can't explain what it was but it freaked him out!  Poor Dad!

I also have had a awful experience, worked looking after a troubled teenager and the house was a really old cottage. Any way there were 2 bedrooms up stairs and I slept down stairs on the sofa bed. Settled down to sleep, just drifting off and felt some thing sit on the bed beside my legs. Que me panicking like mad to find the light switch! Felt very threatened, didn't see a thing and hardly slept the rest of the night.  Told the other member of staff in the morning, thinking she will probably think I'm weird?  She too has heard heavy foot steps up and down the stairs, banging, feeling as being watched.  Didn't feel so bad then, managed to get moved to another house in order of not spending another night there...thankfully!


----------



## frostie652 (28 October 2010)

curragh said:



			I also have had a awful experience, worked looking after a troubled teenager and the house was a really old cottage. Any way there were 2 bedrooms up stairs and I slept down stairs on the sofa bed. Settled down to sleep, just drifting off and felt some thing sit on the bed beside my legs. Que me panicking like mad to find the light switch! Felt very threatened, didn't see a thing and hardly slept the rest of the night.  Told the other member of staff in the morning, thinking she will probably think I'm weird?  She too has heard heavy foot steps up and down the stairs, banging, feeling as being watched.  Didn't feel so bad then, managed to get moved to another house in order of not spending another night there...thankfully!
		
Click to expand...

well reading this bit at work, both pcs im the office rebooted at the same time and the phonelines went dead!! literally ran to the office next door and thankfully theyve had the same thing- the whole complex had just had a power cut, though the coincidence actually nearly made me cry!!


----------



## bumblebee_ (28 October 2010)

frostie652 said:



			well reading this bit at work, both pcs im the office rebooted at the same time and the phonelines went dead!! Literally ran to the office next door and thankfully theyve had the same thing- the whole complex had just had a power cut, though the coincidence actually nearly made me cry!! 

Click to expand...

:d like :d ^^^^^


----------



## Cheiro1 (28 October 2010)

Bump


----------



## dominobrown (28 October 2010)

I hate this thread!!! (but have to read it?!)
I am home alone this week!


----------



## bumblebee_ (29 October 2010)

dominobrown said:



			I hate this thread!!! (but have to read it?!)
I am home alone this week! 

Click to expand...

 haha 

o and ofcourse
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 BUMP  lol


----------



## dominobrown (31 October 2010)

Bump because its Halloween!
More Stories please!


----------



## sykokat (31 October 2010)

ok, daughter went to see paranormal activity 2 which terrified her. I have sat and watched the 1st one and didnt scare me one little bit, so, need more stories please!!!!


----------



## bumblebee_ (1 November 2010)

haha  the first one is rubbush compared to the second one!!! 






 BUMP


----------



## Brummyrat (1 November 2010)

Ok, as this thread simply cannot disappear, heres another.  Not spooky, kind of lovely I think.  A while back, couple of years, my parents got up in the morning and while Dad was making breakfast downstairs mum had a shower and got dressed.  She went to put her earrings on as they were going into town, but she could only find one on of the pair the dressing table.  Shed taken them out the night before and as they were a present from my sister she was quite concerned that she had lost one.  So..... her and dad scoured the bedroom, on the floor, turned back the covers on the bed and smoothed the sheet, searched the drawers even.  Then they extended the search to the bathroom, lounge etc before going out to the car and searching the floor in case one had come off the previous day and she just hadnt noticed when she went to bed.  A couple of hours later mum had resigned herself to having lost it and decided to buy a similar pair rather than admit to my sister what had happened.  They were just about to leave for town and mum went upstairs to get her coat from the wardrobe, she went into the bedroom where the bed was still as theyd left it, duvet turned back, and what was sitting slap bang in the middle of the bed on the sheet??   There was only them in the house and it was definitely not put there by either of them.


----------



## kerilli (1 November 2010)

Right, this puts a slightly different possible slant on certain things but is still very weird imho.
I was chatting about ghosts and stuff with a friend the other day. He claims that he had the powers of a medium but hated it, hated being bothered by 'them' all the time, used to get very affected by their emotions etc, and went to someone who managed to block him so he is no longer open to them.
We got onto the subject of "out of body experiences", astral plane projection etc. (I believe in this, when I was in hospital many years ago I remember perching up in the corner of the room, on the ceiling, looking down.) There is a belief that some dreams (e.g. of flying) are actually out of body experiences. The U.S. military has apparently trained people to do "far viewing" which is another name for it.
Anyway, this friend told me that he was asleep the other night and dreamt of going to his parents' house and trying to find his old room, of trying all the doors but not being able to find his room. 
Typical stupid dream, yes?
Then he spoke to his brother, who still lives in the house, who said, apropos of nothing, that a few nights before (same night, btw)  he thought there was a ghost in the house, he'd been awoken by hearing all the bedroom doorknobs being rattled, but when he'd checked, nobody was there.
Thoughts?


----------



## MagicMelon (1 November 2010)

cougar said:



			ok, daughter went to see paranormal activity 2 which terrified her. I have sat and watched the 1st one and didnt scare me one little bit, so, need more stories please!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?! Not scared?!  I was terrified. Well, I didn't watch much of it properly (was behind closed fingers...).  Just seeing the disturbed chalk or talc on the landing was bad enough.  Have you seen the other endings?  So scary!  I won't be watching the second one!


----------



## Hippona (1 November 2010)

kerilli said:



			Right, this puts a slightly different possible slant on certain things but is still very weird imho.
I was chatting about ghosts and stuff with a friend the other day. He claims that he had the powers of a medium but hated it, hated being bothered by 'them' all the time, used to get very affected by their emotions etc, and went to someone who managed to block him so he is no longer open to them.
We got onto the subject of "out of body experiences", astral plane projection etc. (I believe in this, when I was in hospital many years ago I remember perching up in the corner of the room, on the ceiling, looking down.) There is a belief that some dreams (e.g. of flying) are actually out of body experiences. The U.S. military has apparently trained people to do "far viewing" which is another name for it.
Anyway, this friend told me that he was asleep the other night and dreamt of going to his parents' house and trying to find his old room, of trying all the doors but not being able to find his room. 
Typical stupid dream, yes?
Then he spoke to his brother, who still lives in the house, who said, apropos of nothing, that a few nights before (same night, btw)  he thought there was a ghost in the house, he'd been awoken by hearing all the bedroom doorknobs being rattled, but when he'd checked, nobody was there.
Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

I believe in this too......

Several years ago I was visiting friends, who 'practice' astral travelling. One of them said the first time he managed it, he  'went' to his friends house to visit, but stopped on the front step and never went in the house...I can't remember for what reason. He didn't mentioned it to his friend. Few days later he bumped into said friend, who said to him...'You only had to open the door you know, I was in there waiting for you'
At their house, clocks would randomly chime and the hands would spin around and around....I saw it first hand. Bit freaky...it had belonged to the grandmother who had passed over, and whenever anyone spoke of her, the clock went mad.


----------



## Cheiro1 (2 November 2010)

Bump!!


----------



## StephK (2 November 2010)

I'm such a whimp i'm too scared to watch either of them!!! x


----------



## bumblebee_ (2 November 2010)

StephK said:



			I'm such a whimp i'm too scared to watch either of them!!! x
		
Click to expand...

the first one isnt scary at all....honest


----------



## MagicMelon (3 November 2010)

Hollycat said:



			I also saw a UFO along with lots of other people on a busy road.
		
Click to expand...

Really? What did it look like?  My father saw a UFO once too.  He was a commercial airline pilot and was flying at the time at night.  He and his co-pilot suddenly saw some bright lights in front of them, they couldn't see anything on the radar, and then suddenly the lights shot off at great speed.  They both reported it afterwards but nobody could explain them.  Thing is with UFO's, that the government fly a lot of weird craft nowadays... but my dad was always adamant it couldn't have been anything like this because of the way the lights moved and it was truly so fast.


----------



## MagicMelon (3 November 2010)

Can I ask all of you who've had these experiences - do you believe in god?  It's just, I don't believe in god at all (in fact I'm an atheist) however with so many people having these 'odd' experiences I'm just wondering how it could be explained.  I'm not denying they have happened but I do struggle to believe in ghosts since I don't believe in god... even though I'm the most easily-spooked person on the planet!  Perhaps those who believe in god are more open to experiences?


----------



## tinkandlily (3 November 2010)

Nope don't belive in god at all, when your gone your gone, but sometimes things just don't seem to add up.


----------



## bumblebee_ (4 November 2010)

bump


----------



## Brummyrat (4 November 2010)

Oh bumblebee, you'll never get away with that!!!!!  

Whilst on the subject of believing in God, I dont, I believe in Jesus Christ and what he taught but not a dude that created the universe and is sitting on a cloud somewhere.  But, I do believe in life after death, mainly because of the experiences that have been written about on this thread and personally, because years ago I went to a clairvoyant who told me my grandparents were there.  What she told me was startling.  I was living in Sydney at the time, had only been there 12 months, so there's no way in the world she'd have known their names for instance.  She wasn't mindreading because even I had to think about that she said before realising she was correct.  If there isnt another place after we go, then how can that be explained?


----------



## bumblebee_ (10 November 2010)

bump  lol


----------



## Llewellyn (10 November 2010)

Urgh we have a radio/CD player which keeps turning itself on randomly and loudly, never had any spooky experiences then this started happening, after I read this thread. And however much I deny it it keeps coming on. (not the same time and it doesn't have an alarm function) 

I do believe in God as a concept not a guy in a cloud.

We used to have a girl at Uni called 'I-see-dead-people' (pretty sure thats not her real name ) But you would just be sitting with her and she would say she could see people.  We think fruit loop. But reading this maybe she wasn't


----------

